# Le Fedifraghe (donne sposate in cerca ... )



## Paolo78mi (12 Settembre 2016)

Ciao a tutti. 

Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).

Sono un single 38enne di Milano Nord, nel luglio 2012 conobbi una coetanea *"J"* (inglesina sposata con figli) su di un sito di scambisti, ci fu subito un'incontro di sesso molto intenso. Col passare del tempo, e col passare degli incontri settimanali, mettemmo in piedi *una relazione morbosa e molto passionale*, fatta di sesso e condita di attenzioni, whatsapp telefonate, incontri settimanali, frequentazioni di Club, scambi di coppia, il tutto finchè non iniziò a diventare una routine (vedersi una sola sera a settimana era diventato troppo poco per me, lei causa marito/figli non poteva dare di più) ed io iniziai a perdere interesse e a guardarmi un po' in giro.

Dopo poco meno di 1 anno, una domenica mattina scrissi ad una nuova utente dello stesso sito, una ragazza libera di nome *"C"* che si era appena iscritta da pochi minuti. Le scrissi e piacendoci subito, organizzammo per vederci la sera stessa a causa di un mio precedente impegno. Naturalmente fu sesso squisito e trasgressivo, con lei dall'indole sub, quello fu l'inizio del mio "tradimento" verso l'inglesina (come lei ha sempre ribadito il concetto). 

Passarono i bollenti spiriti e tornai dall'inglesina, una prima (seconda e terza) volta, mantenendo i contatti con "C" (che comunque non approvava sentirsi sempre in secondo piano), poi passò un po' di tempo e la relazione extra-coniugale con la coetanea sposata "J" iniziò ad avere i primi screzi, fino ad arrivare al non frequentarci più, ma a continuare a mantenere vivo il rapporto litigando al telefono/sms/email per questioni legate a screzi fatti da ambi le parti. (vi risparmio i dettagli). Come due fidanzatini innamorati (aggiungerei). Il "gioco" era il predominio l'uno sull'altro, una guerra infinita. NB : persi la testa per lei ... (persi letteralmente la testa per questa donna, ma col tempo, 4 anni, scoprii essere una NARCISISTA, una di quelle donne fedifraghe a cui piace girar le carte in tavola, Narcisista ed Egoista) 

Nel corso di questi 4 anni, anche il rapporto con "C" fu discontinuo, a causa della mia impossibilità/voglia di una relazione seria (a causa dell'inglesina) e della sua voglia di relazione. Un bel giorno sparì, conobbe un'uomo sposato, ci perse la testa e per un'anno non ci frequentammo e ne seppi più sue notizie.

Arriviamo al 2015, conosco e frequento "*G*" un'altra donna sposata, molto più grande di me, una bella persona "dentro", la frequento per dei mesi frequentando una sauna hot, ma col passare del tempo, passa anche la voglia di sesso. Ritrovo per caso "C" su di una app di incontri, e decidiamo di rivederci, rivedo anche "J" per un'ultimo incontro sessuale avuto in Motel a fine dicembre 2015.

Ad inizio 2016 pongo "J" davanti ad una scelta, o con me (e molla il marito) oppure deve acconsentire ad un rapporto equo extra-coniugale da ambo le parti, visto che non si arriva ad un dunque, decido di mollare definitivamente "J" sposata e pluri-fedifraga per dedicarmi interamente a "C" più libera, vicina, passionale e coinvolgente (notare che dal punto di vista sessuale siamo sempre stati come due mine vaganti che quando s'incontrano fanno faville). Naturalmente la prima non la prende bene ed inizia con un comportamento da STALKER. 

Il rapporto con "C" è altalenante e non regge ad un rapporto di coppia di quelli standard, prendiamo ci lasciamo e nel frattempo a giugno ci inserisco una vacanza trekking nel sud-italia, li conosco una mia "concittadina" di 10 anni più grande di me, con un fisico da 30enne, tale *"P"* nasce una bella simpatia senza secondi fini, ma si sa (comandano le donne), nasce una simpatia e da li al resto il passo è breve, poco dopo mi confessa che il marito non la tocca da 4anni. Il Sabato partiamo il Sabato successivo torniamo e la sera stessa stiamo facendo sesso nel mio letto. Ci accordiamo per mantenere la cosa in gran segreto, su di un livello di complicità "amicizia-sesso", a lei manca molto la presenza di un'uomo nella sua intimità, a me piace molto assecondare le sue voglie. Io accetto la sua situazione e lei comprende la mia voglia di coppia con "C".

*ORA*
Dopo una vacanza al mare con "C" (la prima in 4 anni) siamo arrivati ora ad avere un rapporto di coppia dal clima sereno, anche se ogni tanto gli parte il trip perchè non mi vede "innamorato perso", io dopo l'esperienza con "J" sinceramente non ho voglia di legami troppo morbosi o forse sono dell'idea che non sia "C" la donna dei miei sogni, anche perchè sono comunque alla ricerca di qualcosa di nuovo. 

Nel frattempo con "P" abbiamo deciso di frequentarci in maniera stabile una sera a settimana, il mercoledi, all'insaputa del marito (gli dirà che si è iscritta ad un corso di Yoga), mentre io il corso di Yoga lo voglio fare realmente, prima per un beneficio fisico e mentale, secondo per conoscere qualche bella donna libera/sposata in cerca d'attenzioni il lunedi sera.

"J" Sposata con due figlie
"G" Sposata con due figli
"P" Sposata senza figli
"C" ex-convivente con un figlio

*Spero di LEGGERE dei Vostri consigli.*


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto  
consigli su cosa?  a me sembra che tu abbia idee fin troppo chiare  
se il sottolineato è la tua Indole credo che tu debba semplicemente trovare una donna che ti assecondi 

comunque io tutte ste  lettere dell'alfabeto a mia disposizione, tutte insieme, mai avute 
mi vado a nascondere 

*Spero di leggerti anche in altri 3D *


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


benvenuto...che dire, complimenti x la tua vita sentimentale e sessuale! Io direi che TU puoi consigliare noi, almeno me, in quanto tradito sto dall'altra parte....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Mancano altre lettere.
Mi spiace ma non mi sembra una vita piacevole. Non so che dirti


----------



## Nicka (12 Settembre 2016)

Propongo la ricerca di una M da alternare a una Z. Le altre le lascerei perdere.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


Non si capisce cosa cerchi QUI...


----------



## marietto (12 Settembre 2016)

Ma è "Scarabeo"?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non si capisce cosa cerchi QUI...


Ha delle sere libere.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha delle sere libere.


Dici ?
'Z' è a casa con l'influenza ?


----------



## MariLea (12 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo la ricerca di una M da alternare a una Z. Le altre le lascerei perdere.


Sono d'accordo, al limite aggiungerei una T, ma solo se la domenica non riposa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dici ?
> 'Z' è a casa con l'influenza ?


Seriamente a me sembra che abbia uno stile di vita dipendente dal sesso.


----------



## spleen (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...



Continua a cercare qualcosa di nuovo. Forse trovi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Settembre 2016)

*Ma la domanda quale è?*

Dopo aver raccontato tutta le tue avventure sessuali non ho ben capito la tua problematica


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nel frattempo con "P" abbiamo deciso di frequentarci in maniera stabile una sera a settimana, il mercoledi, all'insaputa del marito (gli dirà che si è iscritta ad un corso di Yoga), mentre io il corso di Yoga lo voglio fare realmente, prima per un beneficio fisico e mentale, secondo per conoscere qualche bella donna libera/sposata in cerca d'attenzioni il lunedi sera.
> 
> "J" Sposata con due figlie
> "G" Sposata con due figli
> ...


A me hanno parlato bene di www.centroyogasatyananda.it


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2016)

Scusami Paolo, ma non sono riuscita a finire di leggere; alla terza consonante mi è partita la colonna sonora nella testa

[video=youtube;bpGp-XoIHxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpGp-XoIHxI[/video]


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


che dire mi ricordi qualcuno , ma lui non era anzi non è single.
Contento tu che pensi contenti anche noi


----------



## Martoriato (12 Settembre 2016)

"saune hot,scambismo,club,amicizia-sesso,ricera di qualcosa di nuovo,yoga in cerca di qualche donna bisognosa di attenzioni ". Non c'e' che dire,sono ottime basi per creare una coppia sana. Bravo,continua cosi :up:.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Scusami Paolo, ma non sono riuscita a finire di leggere; alla terza consonante mi è partita la colonna sonora nella testa
> 
> [video=youtube;bpGp-XoIHxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpGp-XoIHxI[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma ciao!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (12 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A me hanno parlato bene di www.centroyogasatyananda.it


Interessante :saggio:


----------



## MariLea (12 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Scusami Paolo, ma non sono riuscita a finire di leggere; alla terza consonante mi è partita la colonna sonora nella testa


e che furia... aspetta! per il trenino è ancora presto...


----------



## mistral (12 Settembre 2016)

Ma che è,la Ruota della fortuna? Allegriaaaaaaaaaaaa

compro una vocale :singleeye:


----------



## Carola (13 Settembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che è,la Ruota della fortuna? Allegriaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> compro una vocale :singleeye:


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


Qui parecchi sono di Milano. Non so se Milano Nord.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Qui parecchi sono di Milano. Non so se Milano Nord.


Buongiorno :inlove:


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Lo avete maciullato per bene...


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno :inlove:


Buongiorno! Fai attenzione con quel nome, anche se non sei meneghina &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno! Fai attenzione con quel nome, anche se non sei meneghina ��


 In effetti tendo ad infiammare gli animi


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lo avete maciullato per bene...


Io sono riuscita a leggere solo 4 righe. E' grave? :rotfl:

Ho capito da tutte quelle lettere che frequenta un sacco di donne, è così? E che consiglio vuole?


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che è,la Ruota della fortuna? Allegriaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> compro una vocale :singleeye:



:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Qui parecchi sono di Milano. Non so se Milano Nord.


Ehi buon giorno 
Milano nord, dici che ho un'opportunità da cogliere?


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io sono riuscita a leggere solo 4 righe. E' grave? :rotfl:
> 
> Ho capito da tutte quelle lettere che frequenta un sacco di donne, è così? E che consiglio vuole?


Chiede essenzialmente un suggerimento: con quale lettera dell'alfabeto latino deve iniziare il nome della prossima donna con cui avere una relazione, prima di passare all'alfabeto cirillico.




farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi buon giorno
> Milano nord, dici che ho un'opportunità da cogliere?


Devi solo verificare se la lettera F sia stata già utilizzata per il soddifacimento delle necessità fisiologiche.

In caso di risposta affermativa, puoi cambiare nick in modo repentino.

In caso di risposta negativa, non ti resta che attendere fiduciosa il tuo turno.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Chiede essenzialmente un suggerimento: con quale lettera dell'alfabeto latino deve iniziare il nome della prossima donna con cui avere una relazione, prima di passare all'alfabeto cirillico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ti dicessi che non capivo perché parlavi della lettera F visto che il mio nome non inizia per F ti fai un'idea di quanto sto messa male?


----------



## banshee (13 Settembre 2016)

La sauna hot fa tanto Beautiful.
Benvenuto!


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che non capivo perché parlavi della lettera F visto che il mio nome non inizia per F ti fai un'idea di quanto sto messa male?


Ma FarFalla!   :facepalm:


Caffè di urgenza?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma FarFalla!   :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Caffè di urgenza?


In flebo però


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> La sauna hot fa tanto Beautiful.
> Benvenuto!


In sauna a scopè si rischia il mancamento...piglia una fiacca! :dorme:


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> La sauna hot fa tanto Beautiful.
> Benvenuto!


A Milano ci sono.
Anche dei privè con sauna.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In sauna a scopè si rischia il mancamento...piglia una fiacca! :dorme:


Ma no...


----------



## banshee (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In sauna a scopè si rischia il mancamento...piglia una fiacca! :dorme:


Mezze cose erotiche si può fa 
Ma ci sono saune hot a Roma? Informiamoci! Io non ci sono mai stata! C'andiamo coi rispettivi? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In sauna a scopè si rischia il mancamento...piglia una fiacca! :dorme:


Una cosa che proprio non riesco a trovare sensuale o che mi attiri. 
Sarà che resisto 3 minuti ma la sola idea di fare sesso un un ambiente così mi fa cadere l'ormone. Insomma non mi ispira


----------



## bettypage (13 Settembre 2016)

Io volevo farti i complimenti per la foto artistica del profilo.
La mutanda è fantastica. Per il costume usi il modello Borat?


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...



Secondo me dovresti essere tu a dare dei consigli a noi, vista la tua esperienza.
Che dubbi hai, piuttosto?


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Mezze cose erotiche si può fa
> Ma ci sono saune hot a Roma? Informiamoci! Io non ci sono mai stata! C'andiamo coi rispettivi? :rotfl: :rotfl:


Mah...ti dirò...se pò fà. Se pò fà.


----------



## bettypage (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una cosa che proprio non riesco a trovare sensuale o che mi attiri.
> Sarà che resisto 3 minuti ma la sola idea di fare sesso un un ambiente così mi fa cadere l'ormone. Insomma non mi ispira


Io morirei. C ho la pressione bassa.


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi buon giorno
> Milano nord, dici che ho un'opportunità da cogliere?


In effetti ti pensavo. La casella della "F" sembra essere ancora vuota. Buon per te che Fiammetta è fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no...


Esperienze in merito? 



farfalla ha detto:


> Una cosa che proprio non riesco a trovare sensuale o che mi attiri.
> Sarà che resisto 3 minuti ma la sola idea di fare sesso un un ambiente così mi fa cadere l'ormone. Insomma non mi ispira


Per me ogni ambiente va bene, specie se nuovo! Poca roba ammazza l'ormone. 




bettypage ha detto:


> Io morirei. C ho la pressione bassa.


Ma Bettina...proprio tu mi alzi bandiera bianca così presto? 



 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]...individuate 'ste saune? 
Sopralluogo tecnico lo si fa insieme? (senza che si pensi male eh!  )


----------



## Divì (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> In effetti ti pensavo. La casella della "F" sembra essere ancora vuota. Buon per te che Fiammetta è fuori dai giochi.


Pure la "D" se è per questo .... Milano Sud è scomodo? Però sono un po' agee. ....


----------



## banshee (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Esperienze in merito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso mi documento.
Io ho fatto un po' di cosaccIe in sauna, ma non era sauna hot :rotfl: traduzione, di nascosto approfittando di un momento di solitudine...


----------



## Divì (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Per me ogni ambiente va bene, specie se nuovo! Poca roba ammazza l'ormone.


Sparargli?


----------



## bettypage (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Esperienze in merito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho googolato e tolto i video porno mi è uscito sto articolo scritto da un russo che sta perfezionando italiano(credere io). http://perledonne.top/sesso-in-sauna-pro-e-contro/


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sparargli?


Calibro bello grosso...sennò giusto un graffio.



bettypage ha detto:


> Ho googolato e tolto i video porno mi è uscito sto articolo scritto da un russo che sta perfezionando italiano(credere io). http://perledonne.top/sesso-in-sauna-pro-e-contro/


Sempre sul pezzo! 
Vado a studiare...


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Pure la "D" se è per questo .... Milano Sud è scomodo? Però sono un po' agee. ....


Credo che il problema vero sia l'ubicazione.


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION]  quale è questo sito di incontri? Che cazzo, io tutta sta roba me la sogno di notte! Se la tua storia fosse vera, complimenti per come ti organizzi, quando ero single ho avuto  storie in clash, ma dopo un pò non riuscivo a tenere botta e ritmi, ci fu una settimana pazzesca dove ogni giorno della settimana era dedicato. [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] vedi quando ti spiego di attrazione di consueto e consuetudine


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto
> consigli su cosa?  a me sembra che tu abbia idee fin troppo chiare
> se il sottolineato è la tua Indole credo che tu debba semplicemente trovare una donna che ti assecondi
> 
> ...


Ciao Fiammetta ...

Chiedevo consigli, idee, critiche, sulla mia idea di "mantenere il piede in due scarpe" (entrambi i rapporti sono stati basati fin dall'inizio dal discorso SESSO, e non credo sia una base solida per far partire un rapporto, però non ti nego che l'idea di inserirci una terza figura, non mi dispiace !).

Si, il sottolineato è ciò che cerco, una persona da conoscere con calma, tenendo lontano il discorso SEX, ma vedo e constato tutti i giorni che è quasi impossibile far partire una nuova conoscenza...

Sono solo 4 lettere e corrispondono ai veri Nomi delle FEDY (=fedifraghe)... ahahahahah

PS : Stanne certa che continuerò a scrivere sul FORUM, finche una delle FEDY non mi beccherà...con le mani nel sacco !


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*Risposta x Riccardo*



riccardo1973 ha detto:


> benvenuto...che dire, complimenti x la tua vita sentimentale e sessuale! Io direi che TU puoi consigliare noi, almeno me, in quanto tradito sto dall'altra parte....


Complimenti ? Veramente io mi accontenterei solo di una presenza femminile stabile e presente, senza dover andar in giro a sollazzare le mogli altrui.. CMQ...

Consigli ??? 
Se è arrivata al punto di tradirti, come dire ... la quotidianità uccide (su questo non vi è dubbio) il tradimento fisico è solo una valvola di sfogo, non devi darci troppo peso...(a mio avviso).


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Qui parecchi sono di Milano. Non so se Milano Nord.


Ma tu sei quello delle cene milanesi?
Quello che dicono sia un gran bel ragazzo?


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*Risposta x Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mancano altre lettere.
> Mi spiace ma non mi sembra una vita piacevole. Non so che dirti


Per aggiungere altre lettere dell'alfabeto, dovrei andare indietro nel tempo e rivangare vecchi ricordi con altre ragazze e lei di coppia ... ora perse per strada.

Logico e scontato che non reputo la mia esperienza PIACEVOLE, anch'io avrei bisogno di un po più di fedeltà in un rapporto a due, la mia intenzione era SOLO quella di render pubblica questa mia esperienza, per dar modo a tradimento.net e a tutti i suoi utenti di raffrontarsi col mondo reale.

"J" + "G" + "P" sono tutte donne con un marito alle spalle... un marito reale che si vede che pecca in qualche maniera.


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti tendo ad infiammare gli animi


Ciao Fiammetta ...

 Chiedevo consigli, idee, critiche, sulla mia idea di "mantenere il piede in due scarpe" (entrambi i rapporti sono stati basati fin dall'inizio dal discorso SESSO, e non credo sia una base solida per far partire un rapporto, *però non ti nego che l'idea di inserirci una terza figura, non mi dispiace !).
*
 Si, il sottolineato è ciò che cerco, una persona da conoscere con calma, tenendo lontano il discorso SEX, ma vedo e constato tutti i giorni che è quasi impossibile far partire una nuova conoscenza...

 Sono solo 4 lettere e corrispondono ai veri Nomi delle FEDY (=fedifraghe)... ahahahahah

 PS : Stanne certa che continuerò a scrivere sul FORUM, finche una delle FEDY non mi beccherà...con le mani nel sacco ! 

Flambè, lo dicevo io... Con quel nome!


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2016)

Ciao sono *N *se hai un buco libero D) ti faccio amico.


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma tu sei quello delle cene milanesi?
> Quello che dicono sia un gran bel ragazzo?



All'occorrenza posso spostarmi facilmente in altre città.

:aereo:


----------



## MariLea (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Per aggiungere altre lettere dell'alfabeto, dovrei andare indietro nel tempo e rivangare vecchi ricordi con altre ragazze e lei di coppia ... ora perse per strada.
> 
> Logico e scontato che non reputo la mia esperienza PIACEVOLE, anch'io avrei bisogno di un po più di fedeltà in un rapporto a due, la mia intenzione era SOLO quella di render pubblica questa mia esperienza, *per dar modo a tradimento.net e a tutti i suoi utenti di raffrontarsi col mondo reale.
> *
> "J" + "G" + "P" sono tutte donne con un marito alle spalle... un marito reale che si vede che pecca in qualche maniera.


Quoto il grassetto, trovo davvero sia molto importante.
Una curiosità, hai scritto di aver conosciuto queste donne in un sito di scambisti... allora hanno un marito accanto e non alle spalle, cioè consenziente, in che consisterebbe la pecca se sono d'accordo?


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*Risposta x FataIgnorante*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> @_Paolo78mi_  quale è questo sito di incontri? Che cazzo, io tutta sta roba me la sogno di notte! Se la tua storia fosse vera, complimenti per come ti organizzi, quando ero single ho avuto  storie in clash, ma dopo un pò non riuscivo a tenere botta e ritmi, ci fu una settimana pazzesca dove ogni giorno della settimana era dedicato. @_ipazia_ vedi quando ti spiego di attrazione di consueto e consuetudine


Scrivimi in privato che ne conosco a IOSA di siti dove ti puoi iscrivere (se interessata), ma non garantisco per la qualità delle persone... eheheheheh
Si, la mia storia è vera e veritiera. 
Domanda : che significa storie in CLASH ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Lea*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Quoto il grassetto, trovo davvero sia molto importante.
> Una curiosità, hai scritto di aver conosciuto queste donne in un sito di scambisti... allora hanno un marito accanto e non alle spalle, cioè consenziente, in che consisterebbe la pecca se sono d'accordo?


Si sono iscritte tutte (quelle conosciute menzionate e non) con marito all'oscuro di tutto, quindi NON consenziente.

Le altre incontrate con marito presente/consenziente non le ho menzionate, perche essendo consenziente, non si tratta di tradimento/corna, bensi solo di puro piacere.


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2016)

Tieni presente che:

*R = (n Σx[SUB]i[/SUB]y[SUB]i[/SUB] - Σx[SUB]i[/SUB]Σy[SUB]i[/SUB]) / [(n Σx[SUB]i[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]- (Σx[SUB]i[/SUB])[SUP]2[/SUP])(n Σy[SUB]i[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]-(Σy[SUB]i[/SUB])[SUP]2[/SUP])][SUP]1/2

[/SUP]*per cui se [h=1]m = (nΣx[SUB]i[/SUB]y[SUB]i[/SUB] - Σx[SUB]i [/SUB]Σy[SUB]i[/SUB]) / [n Σx[SUB]i[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP] - (Σx[SUB]i[/SUB])[SUP]2[/SUP]][/h]l'unica soluzione è: [h=1]c = (a[SUB]2[/SUB] + b[SUB]2[/SUB] + 2 a b cosα)[SUP]1/2[/SUP][/h]
Poi vedi tu.....:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Si sono iscritte tutte (quelle conosciute menzionate e non) con marito all'oscuro di tutto, quindi NON consenziente.*
> 
> Le altre incontrate con marito presente/consenziente non le ho menzionate, perche essendo consenziente, non si tratta di tradimento/corna, bensi solo di puro piacere.


e che senso ha stare in un sito di scambisti
Non era meglio una chat d'incontri?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Tieni presente che:
> 
> *R = (n Σx[SUB]i[/SUB]y[SUB]i[/SUB] - Σx[SUB]i[/SUB]Σy[SUB]i[/SUB]) / [(n Σx[SUB]i[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]- (Σx[SUB]i[/SUB])[SUP]2[/SUP])(n Σy[SUB]i[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]-(Σy[SUB]i[/SUB])[SUP]2[/SUP])][SUP]1/2
> 
> ...


Cambiato spacciatore? 
Passa che mi sembra roba buona


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambiato spacciatore?
> Passa che mi sembra roba buona


Mi offendi, in base alle incognite che avevo ho elaborato e consigliato una formula matematica che lo potesse aiutare....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi offendi, in base alle incognite che avevo ho elaborato e consigliato una formula matematica che lo potesse aiutare....


Va bè visto che è di Milano Nord poi verifico se funziona, va bene?


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La rezione che speravo non era questa


----------



## MariLea (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si sono iscritte tutte (quelle conosciute menzionate e non) con marito all'oscuro di tutto, quindi NON consenziente.
> 
> Le altre incontrate con marito presente/consenziente non le ho menzionate, perche essendo consenziente, non si tratta di tradimento/corna, bensi solo di puro piacere.


Ah ecco... infatti non mi spiegavo dove stava la pecca dei mariti.
Quindi il massimo della trasgressione: cercare le care vecchie corna tradizionali in un sito di scambisti 
Beh forse in un sito di incontri trovi solo gente che cerca compagno/a.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Jim Cain*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non si capisce cosa cerchi QUI...


Solo portar a conoscenza la mia esperienza e la mia idea....

Per fare le cose... Bisogna sempre essere in 2


----------



## MariLea (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Solo portar a conoscenza la mia esperienza e la mia idea....
> 
> *Per fare le cose... Bisogna sempre essere in 2
> *


 volendo porre limiti alla provvidenza


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Ma tutta questa gente non potrebbe essere semplicemente single e scopare con chi vuole?
secondo me non hanno i coglioni per essere single


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta ...
> 
> Chiedevo consigli, idee, critiche, sulla mia idea di "mantenere il piede in due scarpe" (entrambi i rapporti sono stati basati fin dall'inizio dal discorso SESSO, e non credo sia una base solida per far partire un rapporto, *però non ti nego che l'idea di inserirci una terza figura, non mi dispiace !).
> *
> ...


Io al limite posso dargli la mia benedizione


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> All'occorrenza posso spostarmi facilmente in altre città.
> 
> :aereo:


ahahahah
Ma non ci penso neanche ... 
ahahahah

Io non mi muovo da Milano !


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Horny*



Horny ha detto:


> Ma tutta questa gente non potrebbe essere semplicemente single e scopare con chi vuole?
> secondo me non hanno i coglioni per essere single


Si, esistono anche quelli....Single che scopano e basta !

Si, è vero...(non hanno i coglioni) ma sai una volta sposati e magari con figli, bisogna tener conto anche di ... bollette luce acqua gas, mutuo ... casa ... 
Il Mutuooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
la Casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ecco perche la gente mette le CORNA, per non perdere quel benessere....


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Seriamente a me sembra che abbia uno stile di vita dipendente dal sesso.


Me lo dicono anche i miei colleghi........
Ma sinceramente non ci credo...

Ricordo a tutti che per fare match fra due persone bisogna essere d'accordo in due...


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Ginevra65*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Seriamente a me sembra che abbia uno stile di vita dipendente dal sesso.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dopo aver raccontato tutta le tue avventure sessuali non ho ben capito la tua problematica


Nessuna Problematica, volevo solo sottolineare la cosa...
e mettere i puntini sulle I, su come 4 donne frequentate recentemente, 3 siano infelicemente sposate !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Leda*



Leda ha detto:


> Scusami Paolo, ma non sono riuscita a finire di leggere; alla terza consonante mi è partita la colonna sonora nella testa
> 
> [video=youtube;bpGp-XoIHxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpGp-XoIHxI[/video]


Dai non era difficile... come lettura....
Next ci metto dei nomi di fantasia....

Topolina
Paperina
Minni 
Pluta

etc....


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi buon giorno
> Milano nord, dici che ho un'opportunità da cogliere?


ah .. bene... qualcuno di Milano c'è...
Bene Bene
Io abito a 30km a Nord di Milano...

eheheheheh


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, esistono anche quelli....Single che scopano e basta !
> 
> Si, è vero...(non hanno i coglioni) ma sai una volta sposati e magari con figli, bisogna tener conto anche di ... bollette luce acqua gas, mutuo ... casa ...
> Il Mutuooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


Benessere col mutuo?
non hanno i coglioni.
oppure si sentono in colpa per i figli.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ah .. bene... qualcuno di Milano c'è...
> Bene Bene
> Io abito a 30km a Nord di Milano...
> 
> eheheheheh


Ma cosa cazzo hai da ridere?
con te non ci scoperei neppure se mì ricoprissi d'oro.
e neppure farfalla, o altre utenti, voglio sperare


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> e che senso ha stare in un sito di scambisti
> Non era meglio una chat d'incontri?


Domanda LECITA...

Un sito di scambisti offre tante cose in più rispetto ad una chat di incontri...

In un sito di scambisti ci si iscrive sapendo subito e al 100% cosa si cerca e a cosa si va incontro, si offre e si pretende l'anonimato e la privacy sono garantiti, dietro vi si offre una certa sicurezza e celerità negli incontri. (tutte cose che una donna sposata pretende !). La chat d'incontri non offre queste cose, e può essere onerosa in termini di tempo.

A parer mio...


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Horny*



Horny ha detto:


> Benessere col mutuo?
> non hanno i coglioni.
> oppure si sentono in colpa per i figli.


Non vogliono perdere la quotidianità.
Il tetto sulla testa, il clima famigliare, i figli (molto importanti entrambe le figure di mamma e papa)
Le vacanze, il doppio reddito ... etc ...

EGOISMO PURO


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo hai da ridere?
> con te non ci scoperei neppure se mì ricoprissi d'oro.
> e neppure farfalla, o altre utenti, voglio sperare


Ma chi mai ti ha chiesto di Scop@re ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ehi buon giorno
> Milano nord, dici che ho un'opportunità da cogliere?


Dipende...

In base all'età, estrazione sociale, interessi, attitudini, casa di proprietà, seconda casa di proprietà nel mediterraneo, terza casa di proprietà in trentino e reddito....GLOBALE....

Se poi hai un bel Sorriso ... la cosa non nuove affatto ...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nessuna Problematica, volevo solo sottolineare la cosa...
> e mettere i puntini sulle I, su come 4 donne frequentate recentemente, 3 siano infelicemente sposate !!!



Ciao ''collega'',ma tu bevi la storia del''infelicemente sposate''........molto strano, e l'a..b..c.. del ''professionista''del settore........mai credere a queste cretinate.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

il ragazzo si difende bene. tra poco intervengo mi sa...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ah .. bene... qualcuno di Milano c'è...
> Bene Bene
> Io abito a 30km a Nord di Milano...
> 
> eheheheheh


Occhio che magari sei il mio vicino di casa


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> All'occorrenza posso spostarmi facilmente in altre città.
> 
> :aereo:


Ooh. Propositivo. Mi piaci.
Guarda, viaggio già parecchio di mio.
Basta che tu conosca qualche bel posto dove portarmi.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

Bello mio, il problema è che secondo me tu qui hai sbagliato posto. Io ho iniziato a scrivere qua un mesetto fa, e da quello che ho potuto leggere, qui sei in un bel nido di conformisti cornuti. Poi ci sono i traditori, ma quelli sono come sempre ghettizzati nel loro angolino piccolo e buio.
 Detto questo, fidati se ti dico che posso capirti. È normale quando ti ritrovi nel posto che è la capitale mondiale della solitudine (Milano), pensare che su tinder si possa recuperare la donna della tua vita. Ma la verità è purtroppo ben diversa.
Probabilmente c'è più di qualche possibilità che in un privè tu possa trovare una donna veramente risolta, cioè una donna che sappia giocare col suo corpo in totale consapevolezza e che si gode veramente la situazione lontana da stress e ansie, anzi appiccicandoti addosso un gran bel senso di tranquillità. Io da parte mia ti posso dire che questi canali di rimorchio sono prevalentemente frequentati da donne che nonostante ti raccontino, o si raccontino di voler scopare e basta, alla fine siano soltanto gente più problematica che altro. Con questo non voglio dire che un cuore puro non si possa annidare nel folto di una foresta di piselli, ma che probabilmente è il canale di ricerca quello che non va. Su 100 donne che puoi raccattare in un locale di scambisti, puoi recuperare 100 buone amiche, ma probabilmente non riuscirai a recuperare una sola che abbia la volontà, i mezzi o le capacità di far coppia. Poi è chiaro che sono tutte infelicemente sposate, ma chi ti dice che la colpa sia del povero cristo con la fronte pesante? magari lo sarebbero qualunque marito avessero al fianco. Poi è chiaro che una bella gangbang non si nega a nessuno.
Sarebbe estremamente scortese.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello mio, il problema è che secondo te e tu qui hai sbagliato posto. Io ho iniziato a scrivere qua un mesetto fa, e da quello che ho potuto leggere, qui sei in un bel nido di conformisti cornuti. Poi ci sono i traditori, ma quelli sono come sempre ghettizzati nel loro angolino piccolo e buio.
> detto questo, fidati se ti dico che posso capirti. È normale quando ti ritrovi del posto che è la capitale mondiale della solitudine, pensare che su tinder si possa recuperare la donna della tua vita. Ma la verità è purtroppo ben diversa.
> Probabilmente c'è più di qualche possibilità che in un privè tu possa trovare una donna veramente risolta, cioè una donna che sappia giocare col suo corpo in totale consapevolezza e che si gode veramente la situazione lontana da stress e ansie, anzi appiccicandoti addosso un gran bel senso di tranquillità. Io da parte mia ti posso dire che questi canali di rimorchio sono prevalentemente frequentati da donne che nonostante ti raccontino, o si raccontino di voler scopare e basta, alla fine ti ritrovi per le mani soltanto gente più problematica che altro. Con questo non voglio dire che un cuore puro non si possa annidare nel folto della foresta di piselli, ma che probabilmente è il canale di ricerca quello che non va. Su 100 donne che puoi raccattare in un locale di scambisti, puoi recuperare 100 buone amiche, ma probabilmente non riuscirai a recuperare una sola che abbia la volontà, i mezzi o le capacità di far coppia. Poi è chiaro che sono tutte infelicemente felicemente sposate, ma chi ti dice che la colpa sia del povero cristo con la fronte pesante, oppure che loro siano infelicemente sposato e perché lo sarebbero indifferentemente da qualunque marito avessero al fianco? Poi è chiaro che una bella gangbang non si nega a nessuno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Traditrice e chissà perchè mai sentita messa in un angolino piccolo e buio
Guarda io credo che davvero molto dipenda da come ci si pone e da cosa si cerca


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ooh. Propositivo. Mi piaci.
> Guarda, viaggio già parecchio di mio.
> Basta che tu conosca qualche bel posto dove portarmi.


Torino Nord, Genova Nord, Bologna Nord... Tanto per non dispiacere a qualcuno che ci ha lasciati tempo orsono


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Traditrice e chissà perchè mai sentita messa in un angolino piccolo e buio
> Guarda io credo che davvero molto dipenda da come ci si pone e da cosa si cerca


Lo sai che la GangDeiCornuti (tm) é ovunque...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che la GangDeiCornuti (tm) é ovunque...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ho capito


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Bello mio, il problema è che secondo me tu qui hai sbagliato posto. Io ho iniziato a scrivere qua un mesetto fa, e da quello che ho potuto leggere, qui sei in un bel nido di conformisti cornuti. Poi ci sono i traditori, ma quelli sono come sempre ghettizzati nel loro angolino piccolo e buio.*
> Detto questo, fidati se ti dico che posso capirti. È normale quando ti ritrovi del posto che è la capitale mondiale della solitudine, pensare che su tinder si possa recuperare la donna della tua vita. Ma la verità è purtroppo ben diversa.
> Probabilmente c'è più di qualche possibilità che in un privè tu possa trovare una donna veramente risolta, cioè una donna che sappia giocare col suo corpo in totale consapevolezza e che si gode veramente la situazione lontana da stress e ansie, anzi appiccicandoti addosso un gran bel senso di tranquillità. Io da parte mia ti posso dire che questi canali di rimorchio sono prevalentemente frequentati da donne che nonostante ti raccontino, o si raccontino di voler scopare e basta, alla fine siano soltanto gente più problematica che altro. Con questo non voglio dire che un cuore puro non si possa annidare nel folto di una foresta di piselli, ma che probabilmente è il canale di ricerca quello che non va. Su 100 donne che puoi raccattare in un locale di scambisti, puoi recuperare 100 buone amiche, ma probabilmente non riuscirai a recuperare una sola che abbia la volontà, i mezzi o le capacità di far coppia. Poi è chiaro che sono tutte infelicemente sposate, ma chi ti dice che la colpa sia del povero cristo con la fronte pesante? magari lo sarebbero qualunque marito avessero al fianco. Poi è chiaro che una bella gangbang non si nega a nessuno.
> Sarebbe estremamente scortese.
> ...


Magari ha sbagliato posto semplicemente perchè questo non è un sito di incontri.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello mio, il problema è che secondo me tu qui hai sbagliato posto. Io ho iniziato a scrivere qua un mesetto fa, e da quello che ho potuto leggere, qui sei in un bel nido di conformisti cornuti. Poi ci sono i traditori, ma quelli sono come sempre ghettizzati nel loro angolino piccolo e buio.
> Detto questo, fidati se ti dico che posso capirti. È normale quando ti ritrovi nel posto che è la capitale mondiale della solitudine (Milano), pensare che su tinder si possa recuperare la donna della tua vita. Ma la verità è purtroppo ben diversa.
> Probabilmente c'è più di qualche possibilità che in un privè tu possa trovare una donna veramente risolta, cioè una donna che sappia giocare col suo corpo in totale consapevolezza e che si gode veramente la situazione lontana da stress e ansie, anzi appiccicandoti addosso un gran bel senso di tranquillità. Io da parte mia ti posso dire che questi canali di rimorchio sono prevalentemente frequentati da donne che nonostante ti raccontino, o si raccontino di voler scopare e basta, alla fine siano soltanto gente più problematica che altro. Con questo non voglio dire che un cuore puro non si possa annidare nel folto di una foresta di piselli, *ma che probabilmente è il canale di ricerca quello che non va*. Su 100 donne che puoi raccattare in un locale di scambisti, puoi recuperare 100 buone amiche, ma probabilmente non riuscirai a recuperare una sola che abbia la volontà, i mezzi o le capacità di far coppia. Poi è chiaro che sono tutte infelicemente sposate, ma chi ti dice che la colpa sia del povero cristo con la fronte pesante? magari lo sarebbero qualunque marito avessero al fianco. Poi è chiaro che una bella gangbang non si nega a nessuno.
> Sarebbe estremamente scortese.
> ...


:up:
(che poi, magari, anche quella beccata in oratorio poi si rivela un disastro. Ed è pure meno divertente. Però...)


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Magari ha sbagliato posto semplicemente perchè questo non è un sito di incontri.


Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta ...
> 
> Chiedevo consigli, idee, critiche, sulla mia idea di "mantenere il piede in due scarpe" (entrambi i rapporti sono stati basati fin dall'inizio dal discorso SESSO, e non credo sia una base solida per far partire un rapporto, *però non ti nego che l'idea di inserirci una terza figura, non mi dispiace !).
> *
> ...


Senti caro, parliamo di cose serie come va ? 
Bene   - così, così, - no schifo ? Quale accendo ?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito


poi ti linko il 3d 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che la GangDeiCornuti (tm) é ovunque...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


come non darti ragione


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non stiamo usando la parola massacro un tantino troppo spesso e fuori luogo?
Il plurale è voluto


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti caro, parliamo di cose serie come va ?
> Bene   - così, così, - no schifo ? Quale accendo ?


In medio stat virtus, ma avremo modo di parlarne meglio :up:


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, *se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà*. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sarebbe anche un argomento interessante, tra l'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> In medio stat virtus, ma avremo modo di parlarne meglio :up:


Si, certo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe anche un argomento interessante, tra l'altro.


assai


ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao sono *N *se hai un buco libero D) ti faccio amico.





eagle ha detto:


> All'occorrenza posso spostarmi facilmente in altre città.
> 
> :aereo:





farfalla ha detto:


> e che senso ha stare in un sito di scambisti
> Non era meglio una chat d'incontri?



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> @_Paolo78mi_  quale è questo sito di incontri? Che cazzo, io tutta sta roba me la sogno di notte! Se la tua storia fosse vera, complimenti per come ti organizzi, quando ero single ho avuto  storie in clash, ma dopo un pò non riuscivo a tenere botta e ritmi, ci fu una settimana pazzesca dove ogni giorno della settimana era dedicato.* @ipazia vedi quando ti spiego di attrazione di consueto e consuetudine *


...è che sono una ragazza ingenua, e ho bisogno di spiegazioni e ripetizioni...prometto di continuare ad essere attenta e impegnata...continua....

In effetti è una gran sfaticata servire i desideri di signore e signorine...:carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@lothar57*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao ''collega'',ma tu bevi la storia del''infelicemente sposate''........molto strano, e l'a..b..c.. del ''professionista''del settore........mai credere a queste cretinate.


Sono un credulone .. lo so ...

Con "J" c'ho creduto fin dall'inizio, poi verso la fine ho rimesso in discussione il tutto ...
Pensa che mi diceva che non scop@va più col marito da dopo la seconda figlia... (indicativamente 10anni)
Com'è possibile che un'uomo non si bombi la propria moglie a 40 anni ???

Mah... 

CMQ... m'han fatto fesso una volta ... ed una basta e avanza


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6858]Paolo78mi[/MENTION]...in fondo si trova quel che si cerca, non pensi?...

forse ti piace contenere l'infelicità altrui? 

nel mio elenco di infelicemente sposati, l'infelicità non rientrava...io volevo scopare ergo le attenzioni dovevano essere per me. 

Fuori dalla bolla, non esistevano neanche 

Faccio fatica a comprendere questo tuo affaticarti intorno a storie altrui. 

Io sfanculavo, quando diventavano pesanti come descrivi...volevo scopare, mica contenere menate :carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@farfalla ... (la piu simpatica del forum)*







 Originariamente Scritto da *Arcistufo* 
Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





farfalla ha detto:


> Non stiamo usando la parola massacro un tantino troppo spesso e fuori luogo?
> Il plurale è voluto


 [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] : Ho scritto su questo splendido forum per riavvicinarmi e riavvicinarVi alla realtà, per proporre una riflessione (con tanto di esempi) sulla questione "tradimento" uomo/donna, essendo io incappato in questo macchinoso conflitto fra sesso e sentimenti.

Non ho ancora avuto modo di leggervi tutti, ma dalla seconda terza pagina leggo solo commenti che non prendono seriamente in considerazione il mio 3D (magari mi sbaglio) adesso sono alla terza pagina, arrivare alla nona ce ne vuole, fra lavoro e commenti...

Del *massacro iniziale*, io non ne vedo traccia, non ho ancora letto un commento di taluno o di taluna che ha vissuto una storia simile, o che si immedesima in una o l'altra persona... 

Mi piace scrivere parlare e confrontarmi con il prossimo, per capire e andare a fondo della questione, ho trovato per caso questo forum e mi ci sono iscritto per il piacere di scrivere ed il piacere di approfondire la questione.

Non sono qui per proporre incontri di nessun tipo. 
Ho già il mio bel da fare direi...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono un credulone .. lo so ...
> 
> Con "J" c'ho creduto fin dall'inizio, poi verso la fine ho rimesso in discussione il tutto ...
> Pensa che mi diceva che non scop@va più col marito da dopo la seconda figlia... (indicativamente 10anni)
> ...



Non sei credulone amico,forse sei giovane,io purtroppo no,e conosco bene la vita,non che le fagiane che bazzico,poi tu sei single io no

 Eh si caro amico...ma noi siamo piu'volpi delle amanti...fingiamo di credere...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Arcistufo*
> Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk
> ...


direi che hai anche troppo da fare in effetti, sfrondare un po' tutte queste frequentazioni e concentrarsi su una, dici che non ti riesce ?


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Arcistufo*
> Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk
> ...


Tu agli sconosciuti ti presenti sempre i mutande?


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma chi mai ti ha chiesto di Scop@re ?


E chi ha scritto che me lo hai chiesto?????
Sei un idiota.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> @_Paolo78mi_...in fondo si trova quel che si cerca, non pensi?...
> 
> forse ti piace contenere l'infelicità altrui?
> 
> ...




"in fondo si trova quel che si cerca, non pensi?" la tua affermazione ha un fondo di verità...

Premessa : il mio intendo a 38 anni è cmq quello di ricercare una lei per creare un futuro insieme... la ricerca è lunga e fin'ora non ha dato buoni frutti ... ma non demordo ... continuo per la mia strada. 
Anche se alla luce di tutto ciò che sto vivendo... sinceramente .. la vedo dura.

Contenere l'infelicità altrui ? Bo, non saprei, per l'ultima "P" è stata lei a vedere in me una valvola di sfogo per la mancanza che suo marito le dava e le da tutt'ora (il manico). io in lei ho trovato solo una splendida persona con una passione in comune, poi una volta che mi ha confessato ciò, la carne è debole e allora... mi sono immolato per la giusta causa.

Anche a me piacciono le attenzioni, e se una donna mi dedica le sue attenzioni ha tutta la mia stima ed il mio interesse. Logico e scontato che poi siamo sempre delle persone, e personalmente sono anche molto curioso, e voglio sempre andare al nocciolo della questione per capire qual'è la molla che fa scattare in testa ad una donna il volersi ribellare alla situazione arrivando al punto di tradire il marito.

Nel mio 3D iniziale, si fa riferimento a ben 3 donne infelicemente sposate (per ora si ferma a 3, ma non si sa mai) il mio interesse iniziale era ed è sempre stato il SESSO, (mettiamola cosi... l'idea di provarci e di far capitolare la preda di turno mi fà impazzire, mi stimola è quasi una droga, lo capisco subito da un semplice sguardo eheheheh se è la persona giusta che ... ) poi come dicevo siamo cmq persone e come tali bisogna usare il guanto ed un'okkio di riguardo. Se una donna ha piacere a parlare, perche non farla sfogare ? logicamento dopo essersi divertiti...

Non nego che all'inizio vi sia l'intrigo e la seduzione e quel brivido che provoca un rapporto extra-coniugale, mi piacciono e li trovo eccitanti i momenti iniziali... eccitanti e molto stimolanti.

Mi è capitato più volte di far da confessore a qualche bella donna, ma non ricordo mai gente problematica o pesante, era più una mia conoscenza del sapere, più che di un loro sfogo !

Una volta ho consigliato all'amante di turno di andare insieme al marito davanti ad un consulente di COPPIA.... VEDI TU... :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vediamo che succede, se pensa che questo sia un sito di incontri, scapperà a gambe levate, se invece vuole una riflessione un po' più profonda, resterà. Vediamo come ne esce dal massacro iniziale
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma quale massacro?
per favore!
questo non capisce neppure i modi verbali.
come tanti altri, del resto.
commentano ciò che uno scrive senza averci capito un cAzzo solo perché troppo
presuntuosi per ammettere che con l'italiano non hanno proprio la massima dimestichezza.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> direi che hai anche troppo da fare in effetti, sfrondare un po' tutte queste frequentazioni e concentrarsi su una, dici che non ti riesce ?


Manca la materia prima...... Fiammetta..... manca manca manca !

Domanda.. come faccio a rispondere ad un 3D e che questo compaia sotto il 3D della persona che mi ha citato ?
Se puede ?


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non vogliono perdere la quotidianità.
> Il tetto sulla testa, il clima famigliare, i figli (molto importanti entrambe le figure di mamma e papa)
> Le vacanze, il doppio reddito ... etc ...
> 
> EGOISMO PURO


Procreare e' anche un atto di egoismo.
anche.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma quale massacro?
> per favore!
> questo non capisce neppure i modi verbali.
> come tanti altri, del resto.
> ...


Horny  ma che hai ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Manca la materia prima...... Fiammetta..... manca manca manca !
> 
> Domanda.. come faccio a rispondere ad un 3D e che questo compaia sotto il 3D della persona che mi ha citato ?
> Se puede ?


Forse la cerchi nei luoghi sbagliati la materia prima ? 

E devi rispondere e poi linkare la pagina che vuoi riportare.... credo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> questo non capisce neppure i modi verbali.


questo chi?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> @_Arcistufo_ : Ho scritto su questo splendido forum per riavvicinarmi e riavvicinarVi alla realtà, per proporre una riflessione (con tanto di esempi) sulla questione "tradimento" uomo/donna, essendo io incappato in questo macchinoso conflitto fra sesso e sentimenti.


io la mia idea già te la ho esposta. Non c'è nessun conflitto tra sesso e sentimenti. Semplicemente costruire un'alchimia sentimentale a partire da quella sessuale, invece che il contrario, è estremamente complicato, è un'investimento grosso.
Perchè è chiaro che una che ti scopi alla "famolostrano" potrebbe decisamente essere lì perchè vuole chiudere una certa esperienza in una bolla. Una che parte dal famolostrano per arrivare al rapporto, invece che il contrario, facile che sia una "dolcemente complicata". Esperienza personale.


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> "in fondo si trova quel che si cerca, non pensi?" la tua affermazione ha un fondo di verità...
> 
> Premessa : il mio intendo a 38 anni è cmq quello di ricercare una lei per creare un futuro insieme... la ricerca è lunga e fin'ora non ha dato buoni frutti ... ma non demordo ... continuo per la mia strada.
> Anche se alla luce di tutto ciò che sto vivendo... sinceramente .. la vedo dura.
> ...


Beh, non ci sarebbe niente di male se ti piacesse eh...non era una critica. Solo una domanda. 

Io penso che "gli altri" trovino" quello che gli si da...se le tue amiche trovano la valvola di sfogo, tu dai anche la valvola di sfogo...e se piace a te, buon per tutti! 


Io sono sempre stata una da compartimenti stagni. Sapevo quello che volevo io. Quello chiedevo. E quello davo. 

Mi stupiva questa tua  prospettiva, perchè sembra quasi un modo di abbellire una situazione, tipo farle fiocchetto . 
Non so se mi spiego....

Per me erano amanti part time. Ora inizio. Ora fine. 
Durante eravamo in uno spazio in cui entravamo noi e fuori tutto il resto. 

E attenzione tutta su di me. 

L'affettività dell'ascolto non entrava. Da parte mia. 
E sfanculavo chi aveva quell'esigenza perchè era un di più che in quello che cercavo non aveva la minima posizione.  


A me piaceva l'adrenalina...la parte dell'ascolto dolcioso mi annoiava profondamente...e trovavo corretto dichiararlo. 

La persona mi interessava nel qui e ora. Da dove venisse e dove andasse poi, neanche lo prendevo in considerazione...

Però in effetti la storia del guanto e dell'occhio di riguardo non mi appartiene...a me piace cacciare, non fare le coccole :carneval:

DA traditrice non mi ribellavo a nulla....cercavo aria da una situazione preesistente. 
Altra situazione in cui andavo per compartimenti stagni. 

Ricordo un amante, curioso, che voleva fare la valvola di sfogo con me...io non ne avevo il minimo bisogno, anche se lui era convinto di sì...e non c'era nulla da fare eh....più gli ripetevo che a me interessava trombare e poi tornarmene a farmi gli affari miei, più si incaponiva a voler fare l'angelo accogliente...avevo chiuso. La mia percezione era stata che, quel suo interessarsi a tutti i costi a questioni che non lo riguardavano, fosse un togliermi attenzione. Io sapevo quello che volevo. Lo chiedevo e lui non mi dava quel che volevo io. 

Per paradosso il suo volermi dare attenzione per me era togliermele. 

Inaffidabili dal mio punto di vista amanti così. 

Ma ripeto...sono punti di vista...io non ho il guanto di velluto e tendo ad andare diretta al punto...e i fiocchetti, li uso a modo mio...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Manca la materia prima...... Fiammetta..... manca manca manca !
> 
> Domanda.. come faccio a rispondere ad un 3D e che questo compaia sotto il 3D della persona che mi ha citato ?
> Se puede ?


esattamente come stai facendo


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma quale massacro?
> per favore!
> questo non capisce neppure i modi verbali.
> come tanti altri, del resto.
> ...


I modi verbali ?
vedo che non sono il solo che non intuisce la tua "facile ironia", quindi ti consiglierei di aggiungere un'emotion ai tuoi modi verbali, magari un giorno li capiremo, io ed il resto della community.

:mexican:



farfalla ha detto:


> esattamente come stai facendo


eheheheheheheh

Interessante farfalla ... 

Sagace





banshee ha detto:


> La sauna hot fa tanto Beautiful.
> Benvenuto!


Si trova ad Nord-Est di Milano, precisamente a Gessate.

Se ci andate di giorno troverete solo coppie di Amanti.

eheheheheheh

:up:



farfalla ha detto:


> Una cosa che proprio non riesco a trovare sensuale o che mi attiri.
> Sarà che resisto 3 minuti ma la sola idea di fare sesso un un ambiente così mi fa cadere l'ormone. Insomma non mi ispira


Ma non devi pensare che sia una SAUNA Enorme dove fare sesso dai................

Ci sono delle vasche e vari ambienti ... sala relax e poi ci sono anche le zone di sauna ed il bagno turco ma sono sono piccolini... ed è vietato far sex in questi luoghi.

Per consumare si sale al piano di sopra !





bettypage ha detto:


> Io volevo farti i complimenti per la foto artistica del profilo.
> La mutanda è fantastica. Per il costume usi il modello Borat?


è una mia creazione, una foto artistica di qualche anno fa, quando ero a casina tutto solo e visibilmente eccitato... PS: ti svelo un segreto, ma non dirlo a nessuna... non è una mutanda... è un Boxer... :up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@danny*



danny ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti essere tu a dare dei consigli a noi, vista la tua esperienza.
> Che dubbi hai, piuttosto?


il mio dubbio/problema, vista la mia esperienza è proprio quello di riavvicinarmi alla vita reale di tutti i giorni.

Parlandone tempo fa con i miei colleghi (quelli intimi) un giorno uno mi disse : 
"Guarda che la vita non è sempre cosi trasgressiva come la vedi tu ..." 

e mi piacerebbe trovar qualche consiglio "aiuto" da questo forum per riavvicinarmi il più possibile ad una cosa più NORMALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Il veder tutte ste donne fedifraghe... non aiuta di certo a trovar il giusto equilibrio...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il ragazzo si difende bene. tra poco intervengo mi sa...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma dove cazzo sei stato?


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> In effetti ti pensavo. La casella della "F" sembra essere ancora vuota. Buon per te che Fiammetta è fuori dai giochi.


OK OK OK Signori
Aggiungiamo al mio 3D la lettera "F", la mia fidanzata storica, mollata quando ho compreso che eravamo proprio su due pianeti diversi.

casella occupata.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

*@Ross*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> OK OK OK Signori
> Aggiungiamo al mio 3D la lettera "F", la mia fidanzata storica, mollata quando ho compreso che eravamo proprio su due pianeti diversi.
> 
> casella occupata.


Sono fuori dai giochi anche io


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> OK OK OK Signori
> Aggiungiamo al mio 3D la lettera "F", la mia fidanzata storica, mollata quando ho compreso che eravamo proprio su due pianeti diversi.
> 
> casella occupata.


Passo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che la GangDeiCornuti (tm) é ovunque...


No pasaran


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@bettypage*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ho googolato e tolto i video porno mi è uscito sto articolo scritto da un russo che sta perfezionando italiano(credere io). http://perledonne.top/sesso-in-sauna-pro-e-contro/


ahahahahahaha

*Come fare sesso in sauna: consigli utili*Se si decide di trascorrere una serata romantica in una sauna, allora a questo evento, devono essere accuratamente preparati.In bagno, è necessario creare il più possibile una temperatura confortevole per entrambi i partner.È possibile preparare le scope, che aiutano a sintonizzare erotico lad e creare intrighi. *Facile sculacciate è molto piacevole.*È possibile acquistare speciali set di oli aromatici per la sauna. Piacevoli aromi di contribuire a creare una atmosfera erotica e *configurare un partner romantico*, con un tocco.È necessario verificare in anticipo la sauna, in cui si prevede di fare del sesso. È necessario, *per lei è stata dotata di un comodo divano o letto.*Beh, per concludere, è meglio astenersi completamente dal raspitiia di bevande alcoliche. Meglio prenotare qualche erbe gabbiani, e spiedini di sostituire frutta e pasti leggeri.Sesso in sauna: pro e contro:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma dove cazzo sei stato?


qua
https://www.google.it/maps?q=amatri...ved=0ahUKEwjNq4qL2ozPAhWK2xoKHZRpBlAQ_AUICCgB
ho avuto un pelo da fare...


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Occhio che magari sei il mio vicino di casa


Non male come idea...

Sarebbe bello approfondire... 

Sono dell'idea che potrebbe nascere una bella conoscenza...

DOMANDA [MENTION=4050]all[/MENTION]

Ma avete mai organizzato una PIZZA con tutti i partecipanti di http://www.tradimento.net/ sezione di Milano ?


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Settembre 2016)

*@arcistufo*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello mio, il problema è che secondo me tu qui hai sbagliato posto. Io ho iniziato a scrivere qua un mesetto fa, e da quello che ho potuto leggere, qui sei in un bel nido di conformisti cornuti. Poi ci sono i traditori, ma quelli sono come sempre ghettizzati nel loro angolino piccolo e buio.
> Detto questo, fidati se ti dico che posso capirti. È normale quando ti ritrovi nel posto che è la capitale mondiale della solitudine (Milano), pensare che su tinder si possa recuperare la donna della tua vita. Ma la verità è purtroppo ben diversa.
> Probabilmente c'è più di qualche possibilità che in un privè tu possa trovare una donna veramente risolta, cioè una donna che sappia giocare col suo corpo in totale consapevolezza e che si gode veramente la situazione lontana da stress e ansie, anzi appiccicandoti addosso un gran bel senso di tranquillità. Io da parte mia ti posso dire che questi canali di rimorchio sono prevalentemente frequentati da donne che nonostante ti raccontino, o si raccontino di voler scopare e basta, alla fine siano soltanto gente più problematica che altro. Con questo non voglio dire che un cuore puro non si possa annidare nel folto di una foresta di piselli, ma che probabilmente è il canale di ricerca quello che non va. Su 100 donne che puoi raccattare in un locale di scambisti, puoi recuperare 100 buone amiche, ma probabilmente non riuscirai a recuperare una sola che abbia la volontà, i mezzi o le capacità di far coppia. Poi è chiaro che sono tutte infelicemente sposate, ma chi ti dice che la colpa sia del povero cristo con la fronte pesante? magari lo sarebbero qualunque marito avessero al fianco. Poi è chiaro che una bella gangbang non si nega a nessuno.
> Sarebbe estremamente scortese.
> ...


:up:
Capisco comprendo e condivido....
:up:
il 90% delle donne conosciute in questi ambienti trasgressivi, parte dal presupposto che... avendo la patata, ha già una marcia in più su tutto, e cerca di risolvere i propri problemi seguendo il giuoco della FORBICE (aprendo e chiudendo le gambe intendo)... che ci stà... lo conosciamo anche nella vita reale di tutti i gg...
Il problema GROSSO è quando capita la COFANA di turno... che pretende di fare la stessa cosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ahahahahah

*Poi è chiaro che una bella gangbang non si nega a nessuno.*

ahahahahah


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> :up:
> Capisco comprendo e condivido....
> :up:
> il 90% delle donne conosciute in questi ambienti trasgressivi, parte dal presupposto che... avendo la patata, ha già una marcia in più su tutto, e cerca di risolvere i propri problemi seguendo il giuoco della FORBICE (aprendo e chiudendo le gambe intendo)... che ci stà... lo conosciamo anche nella vita reale di tutti i gg...
> ...


Vero. 
Non sia mai che capiti una cofana.


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono fuori dai giochi anche io


Ho notato...


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> OK OK OK Signori
> Aggiungiamo al mio 3D la lettera "F", la mia fidanzata storica, mollata quando ho compreso che eravamo proprio su due pianeti diversi.
> 
> casella occupata.


Ma se l'hai mollata, non è uscita dalla rotation?


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Eh si, qui è un livello troppo elevato...


----------



## Divì (13 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma tu sei quello delle cene milanesi?
> Quello che dicono sia un gran bel ragazzo?


:up: Se ti fidi, mica cotiche!


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> :up: Se ti fidi, mica cotiche!


Vedi, [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION], devi sapere che ti hanno raccomandato a me.
Che faccio, inizio ad riempirti la casella di mp o m'inviti subito? Preferirei Torino.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Per aggiungere altre lettere dell'alfabeto, dovrei andare indietro nel tempo e rivangare vecchi ricordi con altre ragazze e lei di coppia ... ora perse per strada.
> 
> Logico e scontato che non reputo la mia esperienza PIACEVOLE, anch'io avrei bisogno di un po più di fedeltà in un rapporto a due, la mia intenzione era SOLO quella di render pubblica questa mia esperienza, per dar modo a tradimento.net e a tutti i suoi utenti di raffrontarsi col mondo reale.
> 
> "J" + "G" + "P" sono tutte donne con un marito alle spalle... un marito reale che si vede che pecca in qualche maniera.


Sei mitic*


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> All'occorrenza posso spostarmi facilmente in altre città.
> 
> :aereo:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non vogliono perdere la quotidianità.
> Il tetto sulla testa, il clima famigliare, i figli (molto importanti entrambe le figure di mamma e papa)
> Le vacanze, il doppio reddito ... etc ...
> 
> EGOISMO PURO


Figure importanti per avere modelli di riferimento e un'etica coerente.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Horny  ma che hai ?


 Nulla. Perché?


----------



## bettypage (13 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Vedi,  [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION], devi sapere che ti hanno raccomandato a me.
> Che faccio, inizio ad riempirti la casella di mp o m'inviti subito? Preferirei Torino.


Ma [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION] è di Torino??


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Vedi, [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION], devi sapere che ti hanno raccomandato a me.
> Che faccio, inizio ad riempirti la casella di mp o m'inviti subito? Preferirei Torino.


Aspetta, prima cambio avatar. È meglio che ti fai un'idea più chiara della "situazione".


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Nulla. Perché?


Perché leggendo il tuo post ti ho immaginato che ti "magnavi"  lo sprovveduto Paolo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Aspetta, prima cambio avatar. È meglio che ti fai un'idea più chiara della "situazione".


Non essere disfattista


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non essere disfattista


È che non ho una foto in boxer.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> È che non ho una foto in boxer.


:carneval:
A te non serve la foto in boxer, dammi retta  basta far due chiacchiere con te per dimenticare qualsiasi boxer


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> È che non ho una foto in boxer.


Stasera mi fai morire :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Scrivimi in privato che ne conosco a IOSA di siti dove ti puoi iscrivere (se interessata), ma non garantisco per la qualità delle persone... eheheheheh
> Si, la mia storia è vera e veritiera.
> Domanda : che significa storie in CLASH ?


Contemporanea!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval:
> A te non serve la foto in boxer, dammi retta  basta far due chiacchiere con te per dimenticare qualsiasi boxer


Bel complimento
Per altro meritatissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel complimento
> Per altro meritatissimo


Si


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si


Grazie ragazze, buonanotte a tutte.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, buonanotte a tutte.


Buonanotte


----------



## Divì (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Aspetta, prima cambio avatar. È meglio che ti fai un'idea più chiara della "situazione".


Perizoma leopardato?


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché leggendo il tuo post ti ho immaginato che ti "magnavi"  lo sprovveduto Paolo


Addirittura ???
e' un forum... dove si può parlare liberamente...
non comprendo questo "ti magnavi" ....
e non comprendo il titolo di "sprovveduto" .....
ho solo scritto un 3D sul mio passato con donne sposate e fedifraghe, e voi anziché indagare sulle motivazioni per cui queste donne hanno deciso di TRADIRE, avete con i vostri commenti portato il mio 3D nella sezione Happy Hour....
forse per sdrammatizzare, o forse perché nessuno di voi vuole accettare la realtà !!!! lo scoprirò. .....tempo
 al tempo. Non demordo


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Perizoma leopardato?


Dici che funziona lo stesso?


----------



## passante (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Complimenti ? Veramente io mi accontenterei solo di una presenza femminile stabile e presente, senza dover andar in giro a sollazzare le mogli altrui.. CMQ...


eh lo so. è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno lo deve pur fare. (cit.)

certo che con quell'avatar sei più di ispirazione per l'altra sponda, eh.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> I modi verbali ?
> vedo che non sono il solo che non intuisce la tua "facile ironia", quindi ti consiglierei di aggiungere un'emotion ai tuoi modi verbali, magari un giorno li capiremo, io ed il resto della community.
> 
> :mexican:
> ...


Quella di Groupon.
Ci sono andato anch'io.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> il mio dubbio/problema, vista la mia esperienza è proprio quello di riavvicinarmi alla vita reale di tutti i giorni.
> 
> Parlandone tempo fa con i miei colleghi (quelli intimi) un giorno uno mi disse :
> "Guarda che la vita non è sempre cosi trasgressiva come la vedi tu ..."
> ...


Direi di no.
Comprendo il desiderio sessuale, ma secondo me dovresti ribaltare le priorità in una relazione.
Forse potresti approcciare donne più intenzionate a cercare una relazione di coppia completa.
Dubito che alla Maison tu possa trovare quello che pretendi di cercare.
Su questo forum per esempio - come puoi notare dalle risposte che ti sono arrivate - le donne presenti sono ben diverse nel modo di porgersi.
Tradite o amanti che siano.
Secondo te in cosa?
Prova a ragionarci, piuttosto che a imporre solo la tua esperienza.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> :up:
> Capisco comprendo e condivido....
> :up:
> il 90% delle donne conosciute in questi ambienti trasgressivi, parte dal presupposto che... avendo la patata, ha già una marcia in più su tutto, e cerca di risolvere i propri problemi seguendo il giuoco della FORBICE (aprendo e chiudendo le gambe intendo)... che ci stà... lo conosciamo anche nella vita reale di tutti i gg...
> ...


Hai un atteggiamento consumista nei riguardi delle donne.
Questo ti preclude parecchio la frequentazione di persone che non condividano le tue necessità.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> eh lo so. è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno lo deve pur fare. (cit.)
> 
> certo che con quell'avatar sei più di ispirazione per l'altra sponda, eh.


Meno male che l'hai scritto tu e che confermi quello che penso di certe foto.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> qua
> https://www.google.it/maps?q=amatri...ved=0ahUKEwjNq4qL2ozPAhWK2xoKHZRpBlAQ_AUICCgB
> ho avuto un pelo da fare...


Davvero? Sei di lì o per lavoro?


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Addirittura ???
> e' un forum... dove si può parlare liberamente...
> non comprendo questo "ti magnavi" ....
> e non comprendo il titolo di "sprovveduto" .....
> ...


Ci sei tu qui, mica le Fedy.
Quindi di che vuoi indagare e discutere? Di una controparte che non c'è, qui ci sei tu ripeto.
Nessuno vuole accettare la realtà? Ma di cosa? Le donne tradiscono? Ammazza oh, hai scoperto l'acqua calda. Complimenti.


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> eh lo so. è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno lo deve pur fare. (cit.)
> 
> certo che con quell'avatar sei più di ispirazione per l'altra sponda, eh.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è una mia creazione, una foto artistica di qualche anno fa, quando ero a casina tutto solo e visibilmente eccitato... PS: ti svelo un segreto, ma non dirlo a nessuna... non è una mutanda... è un Boxer... :up:


Artistica è un po' esagerato :mexican:, comunque hai un fisico invidiabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Addirittura ???
> e' un forum... dove si può parlare liberamente...
> non comprendo questo "ti magnavi" ....
> e non comprendo il titolo di "sprovveduto" .....
> ...


A Paolo lascia che ti dica che tu manchi di autoironia 

ipotizzo za che avranno deciso di tradire perché non serene nelle loro relazioni ufficiali, così a naso 

Bravo, non demordere


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Addirittura ???
> e' un forum... dove si può parlare liberamente...
> non comprendo questo "ti magnavi" ....
> e non comprendo il titolo di "sprovveduto" .....
> ...


Ma io non ho capito se indaghi il motivo per cui le donne tradiscono o perchè ti ritrovi impelagato sempre con donne sposate.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Artistica è un po' esagerato :mexican:, comunque hai un fisico invidiabile.


Vorresti farmi credere che non hai lo stesso fisico ?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorresti farmi credere che non hai lo stesso fisico ?


Dici che ci cade un mito?


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Dici che funziona lo stesso?


Acchiappa tantissimo.
Vabbè, eagle, farò elegantemente finta di non accorgermi che mi hai appena scaricata.


Un po' di boostik per un cuore in frantumi, per cortesia.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Minchia. Non avevo visto la foto.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che ci cade un mito?


A me si !!! Cazzo 
vabbeh lo salverà l'ironia che ringraziando Dio non gli manca


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia. Non avevo visto la foto.


E mamma mia...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia. Non avevo visto la foto.


Perdi punti...stai invecchiando


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorresti farmi credere che non hai lo stesso fisico ?


Il codice offerta scrivilo bene, mi raccomando.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia. Non avevo visto la foto.


Eh cara mia, mica pizza e fichi !!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E mamma mia...


La stai rovinando 
Passa la notte a raccontarti favole e vedi che succede? Non nota più gli uomini mezzi nudi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il codice offerta scrivilo bene, mi raccomando.
> 
> View attachment 11914


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Me mancano i coglioni però, lo potrei attaccare alle tette, nel caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La stai rovinando
> Passa la notte a raccontarti favole e vedi che succede? Non nota più gli uomini mezzi nudi


Mi sento male.
Mi rovina sul serio.
Io che pensavo di fare opere di bene, ho perso di vista il pene.
Vado a meditare.


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il codice offerta scrivilo bene, mi raccomando.
> 
> View attachment 11914


Ti avvicini più a questo fisico?


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La stai rovinando
> Passa la notte a raccontarti favole e vedi che succede? Non nota più gli uomini mezzi nudi



Le si sta annebbiando la vista...

Comunque la tecnica della mutanda-reggipalla laterale mica male eh! 



Me ne vado a fare una identica, da mettere nel portfolio tinder. :volo:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Le si sta annebbiando la vista...
> 
> Comunque la tecnica della mutanda-reggipalla laterale mica male eh!
> 
> ...


Dipende dal target che vuoi colpire 
Leggi [MENTION=3408]passante[/MENTION]


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Le si sta annebbiando la vista...
> 
> Comunque la tecnica della mutanda-reggipalla laterale mica male eh!
> 
> ...


Ma perchè non chiamate Bender a prender lezioni da Paolo?


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perchè non chiamate Bender a prender lezioni da Paolo?


Oddio, che poi ti prende sul serio..
 [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] facci vedere la mutanda :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perchè non chiamate Bender a prender lezioni da Paolo?


Uhu  Gesù mio, [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] con tute le lettere dell'alfabeto lo vedo per ora un po' troppo, non si può andar per gradi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti avvicini più a questo fisico?
> View attachment 11915


carino


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende dal target che vuoi colpire
> Leggi @_passante_


Oddio, pure tu hai ragione.
Però il tipo pare che trombi come non ci fosse un domani...solo donne sposate? Se pò fà!




bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perchè non chiamate Bender a prender lezioni da Paolo?


Credo che una lezionicina la potrebbe dare a parecchi, mica solo al Bender!
...vado a prendere penna e taccuino... :sic:




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uhu  Gesù mio, @_Bender_ con tute le lettere dell'alfabeto lo vedo per ora un po' troppo, non si può andar per gradi ?


Bender può cominciare dalle vocali.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Oddio, pure tu hai ragione.
> Però il tipo pare che trombi come non ci fosse un domani...solo donne sposate? Se pò fà!
> 
> 
> ...


ah ah ah ah come a scuola, giusto si inizia da lì


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oddio, che poi ti prende sul serio..
> [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] facci vedere la mutanda :rotfl:


Si parte dalle basi.
predi l avatar di Paolo e prendi quello di Bender.
Per dire.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti avvicini più a questo fisico?
> View attachment 11915


Ma ha più tette di me.
Che delusione.


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ha più tette di me.
> Che delusione.


Anche di me:facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si parte dalle basi.
> predi l avatar di Paolo e prendi quello di Bender.
> Per dire.


Ma perchè a te uno con l'avatar di Paolo ti ispira la voglia di conoscerlo?
Almeno quello di Bender è simpatico


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ha più tette di me.
> Che delusione.





bettypage ha detto:


> Anche di me:facepalm:


E una pancia più tonica della mia.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E una pancia più tonica della mia.


Vorrei vedere il culo, lì si capiscono molte cose.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ha più tette di me.
> Che delusione.





bettypage ha detto:


> Anche di me:facepalm:



Siete così sprovviste di zinna? :sad:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Siete così sprovviste di zinna? :sad:


Sì.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere il culo, lì si capiscono molte cose.


Il mio o il suo, nickuzza?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti avvicini più a questo fisico?
> View attachment 11915


No, uso i boxer.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il mio o il suo, nickuzza?


Il suo. Ha più tette di me e betty, una pancia più tonica della tua, vorrei ANALizzare il culo per farmi un'idea più precisa.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Siete così sprovviste di zinna? :sad:


Rossino, se vai in giro a fare domande così alle donne ce credo...


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il suo. Ha più tette di me e betty, una pancia più tonica della tua, vorrei ANALizzare il culo per farmi un'idea più precisa.


Io avrei paura ad analizzargli il lato B.
Ci si può perdere lì, secondo me.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io avrei paura ad analizzargli il lato B.
> Ci si può perdere lì, secondo me.


No no.
Ora lo voglio vedere.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Rossino, se vai in giro a fare domande così alle donne ce credo...


...che non trombo? :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè a te uno con l'avatar di Paolo ti ispira la voglia di conoscerlo?
> Almeno quello di Bender è simpatico


A me Paolo mi sa che appiccica da due lati.
No per entrambi(odio futurama)


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Siete così sprovviste di zinna? :sad:


Vuoi che posto foto? Tanto ora si può:rotfl:


Spoiler



:simy:


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, uso i boxer.


Guarda che il toro deve stare bello contenuto sennò si rovina


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè a te uno con l'avatar di Paolo ti ispira la voglia di conoscerlo?
> Almeno quello di Bender è simpatico


Per lo meno arriva dritto al punto.


Ross ha detto:


> ...che non trombo? :carneval:


Dai, facci vedere la mutanda anche tu.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Per lo meno arriva dritto al punto.


Appunto. Non mi sembra che sia il punto dove vuole arrivare Bender
E poi si lamenta che trova solo donne fedigrafe?


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Per lo meno arriva dritto al punto.
> 
> Dai, facci vedere la mutanda anche tu.



Nah. Io solo tanga. Possibilmente leopardati.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Però la foto dell'avatar è bellina, eh.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però la foto dell'avatar è bellina, eh.


Guarda...io sono tutta un bollore.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però la foto dell'avatar è bellina, eh.


Uno spettacolo


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me Paolo mi sa che appiccica da due lati.
> No per entrambi(odio futurama)


Quanto ti quoto. Detesto futurama. Amo i griffin e i primi simpson

Scusate l'ot, si parlava di mutande?


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Nah. Io solo tanga. Possibilmente leopardati.


Oh, questo è già un progresso.
Se poi passiamo dalla camicetta da impiegatino al retinato, sei perfetto.


banshee ha detto:


> Quanto ti quoto. Detesto futurama. Amo i griffin e i primi simpson
> 
> Scusate l'ot, si parlava di mutande?


Buongiorno stella. Sì.
Ma qui le donne non apprezzano lo sforzo estetico del nostro nuovo utente.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh, questo è già un progresso.
> Se poi passiamo dalla camicetta da impiegatino al retinato, sei perfetto.
> 
> Buongiorno stella. Sì.
> Ma qui le donne non apprezzano lo sforzo estetico del nostro nuovo utente.


Ciao amora. Io sto da cellulare e non riesco a vedere l'avatar tanto vituperato...
Ho capito che sta a petto nudo e in mutande. Mi sfugge se sta in tiro...
Sul retinato, adoVo!


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@bettypage*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito se indaghi il motivo per cui le donne tradiscono o perchè ti ritrovi impelagato sempre con donne sposate.


INDAGO
Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)

Che io mi trovi sempre impelagato con donne sposate è un dato di fatto. Non me ne faccio ne un problema nè un dramma. Sono dell'idea che a tradire bisogna sempre essere in due, ed io dal mio punto di visto non credo di far del male a nessuno (è solo ginnastica da camera).

:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...


Credo che sia soggettivo per ogni donna
Io non ho mai pensato di tradire. Poi ho incontrato un uomo ed è scattato qualcosa a cui non ho voluto rinunciare.


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...


Cioè escludi che le donne abbiano frustrazione casalinga e pulsioni sessuali?

Sul beccarti solo donne sposate..be' mi pare che come canale di comunicazione hai scelto solo donne sposate

Sull essere responsabile di darti da fare con donne impegnate il dibattito è aperto qui a fianco. Se ti becchi qualche cazzotto mettilo in conto. Quantomeno


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...


Ma stai parlando sul serio? Le cerchi sposate proprio perchè non possono starti troppo addosso. Ti interessa solo la ginnastica da camera una volta alla settimana e solo una sposata può accettare, una libera pretenderebbe molto ma molto di più.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cioè escludi che le donne abbiano frustrazione casalinga e pulsioni sessuali?


Lassa perdere, tesoro, ci sono uomini che proprio non ci arrivano.
Se non ti sporge non ha bisogno di essere usata con una certa cadenza, insomma.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...


Boh di solito le donne scelgono, credo difficile con il primo che capita così a caso  a prescindere dal fisico e dai boxer 
per quelli peraltro la cosa più importante è che non siano sgommati , tipo :carneval:


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh, questo è già un progresso.
> *Se poi passiamo dalla camicetta da impiegatino al retinato, sei perfetto*.
> 
> Buongiorno stella. Sì.
> Ma qui le donne non apprezzano lo sforzo estetico del nostro nuovo utente.





banshee ha detto:


> Ciao amora. Io sto da cellulare e non riesco a vedere l'avatar tanto vituperato...
> Ho capito che sta a petto nudo e in mutande. Mi sfugge se sta in tiro...
> *Sul retinato, adoVo*!



Prendo appunti pure qui... :leggi:


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

*No*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...



No.

Cioè.

Vabbè.

Vado in altre stanze.   :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Prendo appunti pure qui... :leggi:


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Retinato e tanga d'ordinanza....


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh di solito le donne scelgono, credo difficile con il primo che capita così a caso  a prescindere dal fisico e dai boxer


No no, attenzione. Non siamo tutte così brave, a volte si procede alla cazzo. 

Per l'appunto, d'altronde.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No no, attenzione. Non siamo tutte così brave, a volte si procede alla cazzo.
> 
> Per l'appunto, d'altronde.


del tipo è come se avessi una benda sugli occhi e andassi a tentoni ? 


Saranno incidenti di percorso


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Retinato e tanga d'ordinanza....


Minimo!
La battaglia inizia dall'armadio.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No no, attenzione. Non siamo tutte così brave, a volte si procede alla cazzo.
> 
> Per l'appunto, d'altronde.


Concordo molto :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> del tipo è come se avessi una benda sugli occhi e andassi a tentoni ?
> 
> 
> Saranno incidenti di percorso


La benda la puoi usare in extremis, quando ti trovi già in stanza e ti accorgi che ci hai visto proprio proprio male.
Portarla sempre in borsa per i casi di necessità non è una cattiva idea.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Concordo molto :rotfl:


Tu con me concordi sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> La benda la puoi usare in extremis, quando ti trovi già in stanza e ti accorgi che ci hai visto proprio proprio male.
> Portarla sempre in borsa per i casi di necessità non è una cattiva idea.


Eh no la devi mettere in camera da letto quando ci hai visto benissimo e ti piace ciò che vedi che è più divertente


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh no la devi mettere in camera da letto quando ci hai visto benissimo e ti piace ciò che vedi che è più divertente


E ci risiamo.. no, se c'è del bello da guardare a me piace guardare, e pure bene.
Almeno alla prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E ci risiamo.. no, se c'è del bello da guardare a me piace guardare, e pure bene.
> Almeno alla prima.


Ah ok


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tu con me concordi sempre


Ma non ci posso fare niente  è cosi!


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...


Paolo, le motivazioni sono tante.
Piuttosto tu potresti spiegarci - secondo te - quali erano le motivazioni delle donne con cui sei stato, le loro emozioni, cosa volevano.
Se sei qui per parlare, potrebbe essere utile capire il tuo punto di vista sulla questione.
Se sei qui per altro, vabbè. che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2016)

Volontario

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TradiAdmin (14 Settembre 2016)

*annotazione*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Volontario
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Arcistufo, se rispondi a qualcuno in particolare, è meglio se lo tagghi.    giusto per non far disperdere la tua risposta in mezzo al 3d.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Davvero? Sei di lì o per lavoro?


Volontario

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Volontario
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


 Che bravo :up: complimenti


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*ahahahahah Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh di solito le donne scelgono, credo difficile con il primo che capita così a caso  a prescindere dal fisico e dai boxer
> per quelli peraltro la cosa più importante è che non siano sgommati , tipo :carneval:


ci manca solo di presentarsi col BOXER sgommato.... hihihihihihihi :mexican:


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ci manca solo di presentarsi col BOXER sgommato.... hihihihihihihi :mexican:


Beh, tanto se l'hai nero come in foto non si nota.

(e poi alla Maison è la prima cosa che togli appena entri)


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No no, attenzione. Non siamo tutte così brave, a volte si procede alla cazzo.
> 
> Per l'appunto, d'altronde.


Lo vedi perché ti ho scaricata?


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Lo vedi perché ti ho scaricata?


Devi aver la figa fino alla nausea, per scaricare una come Spottina.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Devi aver la figa fino alla nausea, per scaricare una come Spottina.


Certo, chi mi conosce può confermare. Sono molto selettivo, mi accontento delle donne sposate.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Lo vedi perché ti ho scaricata?


Aspetta.

Punto primo: con te era pensata. Ho sentito di queste benedette cene un anno fa, quindi dietro ai miei post c'erano minimo 12 mesi di programmazione. Fai un po' tu.
Punto secondo: qua si parlava di procedimenti, tu invece mi hai scaricata così, a scatola chiusa. Non si fa. Troppe cose insoddisfatte poi, emotivamente una non ne esce più.

Preferirei essere scaricata a ragion veduta.



Ricominciamo daccapo?


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Devi aver la figa fino alla nausea, per scaricare una come Spottina.


Rossino, vedi che non mi vogliono? 
Cattivi, tutti cattivi.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Certo, chi mi conosce può confermare. Sono molto selettivo, mi accontento delle donne sposate.


Tu sei bello come il sole, grazie al cazzo che trovi femmine disposte a strapparsi le mutande.
Io son brutto, ho poco stile e pure titubante. 

Un mix perfetto.


Per tenere le donne lontane. 





Spot ha detto:


> Rossino, vedi che non mi vogliono?
> Cattivi, tutti cattivi.


Ma perchè non han visto dal vivo che gioiellino sei!   :inlove:


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

*fia*



Spot ha detto:


> Aspetta.
> 
> Punto primo: con te era pensata. Ho sentito di queste benedette cene un anno fa, quindi dietro ai miei post c'erano minimo 12 mesi di programmazione. Fai un po' tu.
> Punto secondo: qua si parlava di procedimenti, tu invece mi hai scaricata così, a scatola chiusa. Non si fa. Troppe cose insoddisfatte poi, emotivamente una non ne esce più.
> ...


Va bene, domanda preliminare prima di procedere: sei sposata? Le single non mi interessano.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tu sei bello come il sole, grazie al cazzo che trovi femmine disposte a strapparsi le mutande.
> Io son brutto, ho poco stile e pure titubante.
> 
> Un mix perfetto.
> ...


Non sono le dimensioni a far la differenza ma la mutanda


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@danny*



danny ha detto:


> Paolo, le motivazioni sono tante.
> Piuttosto tu potresti spiegarci - secondo te - quali erano le motivazioni delle donne con cui sei stato, le loro emozioni, cosa volevano.
> Se sei qui per parlare, potrebbe essere utile capire il tuo punto di vista sulla questione.
> Se sei qui per altro, vabbè. che te lo dico a fare.


*le motivazioni... uhmmmm
*
allora di *"J"* la coetanea SPOSATA ... posso dire che cercava un nuovo incontro essendo iscritta su di un sito di scambisti, ma un'incontro con gente di testa. Ridendo e scherzando le ho sempre sottolineato il fatto che aveva accettato di uscire con me solo quando misi la foto del mio "pipino il breve" su quel sito come foto profilo...e lei naturalmente ha sempre negato ahahahah. Dopo i primi incontri di SESSO ho scoperto essere una fedifraga di professione (prima di me altre 3 o 4 relazioni extra-coniugali stabili per lei era normale, non ci trovava nulla di grave). le motivazioni ? uhmmm secondo me la vita famigliare di coppia le è sempre stata un po' stretta e ricercava nel sesso la giusta evasione, un nuovo compagno amico confidente etc.. e con me ha trovato fin da subito terreno fertile (eheheheheh) una valvola di sfogo un complice ed un gran ascoltatore. Mi ha sempre ribadito il concetto che il rapporto con suo marito (col quale ci aveva fatto due figli) era arrivato ad essere più un rapporto fraterno che amoroso di coppia. Tradiva il marito per il piacere di fare sesso, non per fargli del male o lederlo. A lei piaceva farlo e lo faceva e non ci vedeva e non ci vede nulla di male. Adesso è rimasta un'amicizia, anche se ogni 3x2 ci scorniamo. Diciamo che dopo 4anni e togliendo la componente sesso, ho iniziato a conoscere la mia POLLA, è solo una cara persona un po' (molto) SOLA, che ha voglia di chiacchierare e di sentir una persona vicina. Abbiamo tentato di chiudere 1.000 volte, ma sinceramente sotto sotto, non voglio perdere questa conoscenza ... è una cara persona.

di *"G"* la milfona SPOSATA ... posso dire che cercava divertimento, confondeva un po' l'amicizia col sesso ma nell'insieme è sempre stata molto corretta, una donna dal cuore grande e generoso, con un passato sul baratro fra la vita e la morte piu e piu volte. Mi raccontava che aveva chiesto al marito se volevano fare dei giochetti nuovi in ambito SEX (scambi di coppia, frequentazioni privè, cose nuove) ma lui le aveva risposto di no, cosi allora aveva deciso di provare da sola (ahahahah). La cosa strana è che frequentava APP di incontri con il consenso del marito, chattava conosceva frequentava e presumo lo faccia ancora. Ma se al marito stava bene cosi, bè logico che non era a conoscenza del risvolto della medaglia (che gli bombavano la moglie). L'ho salutata come AMANTE quando se n'è uscita con l'infelice frase che voleva una storia SERIA, saremmo dovuti rimanere in contatto... ma poi col tempo ci siamo persi di vista.

di *"P"* la milf sposata del mio paese ... che dire ? 
Una 40enne con grandi iniziative e tanta voglia di fare che ha sposato un pantofolaio che la vuole tenere segregata in casa senza darle il biscotto quotidiano (vabbè fai anche settimanale) è gia tanto che non l'abbia ancora mandato aff...e anche in culomb. Lei glielo ha detto che c'era qualcosa che non andava nel loro rapporto (un rapporto senza SEX), lui le ha detto di aspettare che le cose sarebbero migliorate. E cosi son passati 4 lunghi anni senza SESSO, ma dopo un po' le voglie son voglie ragazzi. A mio avviso ha fatto bene. Lei è stata corretta, ha perso 4 anni della sua vita, alla fine ha visto che non succedeva nulla ed ha ben pensato di guardarsi in giro. NON gliene faccio un torto. Lei dal conto suo mi ha detto giorni fa che avrebbe detto al marito che d'ora in poi avrebbe iniziato ad uscire*, di non preoccuparsi, che sarebbe sempre tornata a casa. *Significa tutto, senza aver detto nulla.

Come vedete tre storie diverse, tre storie di donne che o per una ragione o per l'altra RICERCANO un momento di felicità.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Va bene, domanda preliminare prima di procedere: sei sposata? Le single non mi interessano.


No, ma ho due figli a carico.
Bei ragazzini.
E un ex molto geloso.
Fa lo stesso?



Ross ha detto:


> Tu sei bello come il sole, grazie al cazzo che trovi femmine disposte a strapparsi le mutande.
> Io son brutto, ho poco stile e pure titubante.
> 
> Un mix perfetto.
> ...


Fetuo.
Comunque, qua si fa ostica.. Fai la scorta di fazzoletti, che sta sera andiamo a farci un paio di campari da (cuori) solitari.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No, ma ho due figli a carico.
> Bei ragazzini.
> E un ex molto geloso.
> Fa lo stesso?
> ...


Azz! I mocciosi non li avevo considerati ma l'opzione dell'ex geloso mi intriga. Ma poi, geloso di cosa?


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No, ma ho due figli a carico.
> Bei ragazzini.
> E un ex molto geloso.
> Fa lo stesso?
> ...


Accordatissimo...il clan dei fighi mi ha messo KO. 
Tra Paolo (er mutanda) e Eagle (il bello del nord) mi sento desiderabile quanto un litro di latte scaduto da un mese.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Accordatissimo...il clan dei fighi mi ha messo KO.
> *Tra Paolo (er mutanda) e Eagle (il bello del nord)* mi sento desiderabile quanto un litro di latte scaduto da un mese.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa @_Ross_



:carneval:


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

*a*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]


Non sottovalutarlo. Ross ci vede "lungo".


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Non sono le dimensioni a far la differenza ma la mutanda


Che poi proprio con una amica del forum ne disquisivo. 
Forse era per via del secondo Campari in venti minuti, ma mi ha guardato come se fossi una specie in via di estinzione e mi ha detto: "ma perchè non ti fai una vita parallela?". 

-sottotitolo: ma che razza di problemi hai?- 


Sempre con lei si parlava di amanti e rischi connessi...e insomma, concordo: che sia sposata è piuttosto importante, se si cerca una storia con limiti ben precisi.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che poi proprio con una amica del forum ne disquisivo.
> Forse era per via del secondo Campari in venti minuti, ma mi ha guardato come se fossi una specie in via di estinzione e mi ha detto: "ma perchè non ti fai una vita parallela?".
> 
> -sottotitolo: ma che razza di problemi hai?-
> ...


Beh in effetti se tu sei impegnato e l'altra è single, ci sta che dopo un tot ti venga chiesto di prendere in considerazione di dare un impronta più ufficiale alla storia


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che poi proprio con una amica del forum ne disquisivo.
> Forse era per via del secondo Campari in venti minuti, ma mi ha guardato come se fossi una specie in via di estinzione e mi ha detto: "ma perchè non ti fai una vita parallela?".
> 
> *-sottotitolo: ma che razza di problemi hai?- *
> ...


:rotfl:

Domanda lecitissima tra l'altro! Ma io te l'avrei fatta proprio così!


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh in effetti se tu sei impegnato e l'altra è single, ci sta che dopo un tot ti venga chiesto di prendere in considerazione di dare un impronta più ufficiale alla storia



Infatti è lì la questione. Con una sposata il rischio di pressioni (e conseguente stress) penso sia minore.



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Domanda lecitissima tra l'altro! Ma io te l'avrei fatta proprio così!



Beh, se non sei stata tu lo ha fatto una tua conoscente, al posto tuo.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No, ma ho due figli a carico.
> Bei ragazzini.
> *E un ex molto geloso*.
> Fa lo stesso?
> ...


Minchia...ma è un ossimoro


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Azz! I mocciosi non li avevo considerati ma l'opzione dell'ex geloso mi intriga. Ma poi, geloso di cosa?


Una storia complicata.
E' finita per il mio vizio di abbordare uomini sui forum, ma lui ancora non se ne fa una ragione.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Una storia complicata.
> E' finita per il mio vizio di abbordare uomini sui forum, ma lui ancora non se ne fa una ragione.


Alla fine della fiera hai abbordato un pò tutto il forum. Viziosa.

Da me però ti sei tenuta alla larga...non te l'ho mai chiesto: ti avevano mandato mie foto inequivocabilmente cesse?


P.S. come stanno i pupi? un bacetto a tutti e due, da zio Ross.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che poi proprio con una amica del forum ne disquisivo.
> Forse era per via del secondo Campari in venti minuti, ma mi ha guardato come se fossi una specie in via di estinzione e mi ha detto: "ma perchè non ti fai una vita parallela?".
> 
> -sottotitolo: ma che razza di problemi hai?-
> ...


Ma ero io? ! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ma io non mi ricordo! 
Se sono stata io il sottotitolo è autoprodotto da te! :mexican:


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Alla fine della fiera hai abbordato un pò tutto il forum. Viziosa.
> 
> Da me però ti sei tenuta alla larga...non te l'ho mai chiesto: ti avevano mandato mie foto inequivocabilmente cesse?
> 
> ...


Ma allora sono uno dei tanti! Bisogna riconsiderare il mio impegno in questo affare. Spot, sei l'ennesima donna che mi inganna.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma ero io? ! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ma io non mi ricordo!
> Se sono stata io il sottotitolo è autoprodotto da te! :mexican:



:fischio:               

(al secondo campari siamo tutti un pò scusati...)


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> (al secondo campari siamo tutti un pò scusati...)


:rotfl: :rotfl: 
Si ma non ti ho guardato come se fossi una specie in via d'estinzione dai!


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, non ci sarebbe niente di male se ti piacesse eh...non era una critica. Solo una domanda.
> 
> Io penso che "gli altri" trovino" quello che gli si da...se le tue amiche trovano la valvola di sfogo, tu dai anche la valvola di sfogo...e se piace a te, buon per tutti!
> 
> ...


*Scusami se ti rispondo solo ora ... mi ero perso il tuo 3D...(la gente ha preso il mio 3D per cazzeggiare con frasi senza senso sui miei boxer... mah)*

Concordo sulla valvola di sfogo ... Se una donna viene da me e vuole fare SESSO, se grande e vaccinata e con le curve al posto giusto... chi sono io per dirle di NO, per farla ragionare etc.. sulla MORALE sulla vita ...la vita è una ed unica e non bisogna perdere tempo... le dò quello che cerca. PUNTO e ci divertiamo in due.

Con la frequenza degli incontri cerco di conoscere meglio la persona e capire la sua situazione, il per come ed il perche si è arrivati a questo punto, mi interesso, la cerco la sento, mi rendo presente e disponibile e cerco di instaurare un rapporto unico e veritiero e vedo cosa riesco ad ottenere. 

Mi viene normale esser amico amante confidente con talune persone, è la normalità nei rapporti di coppia, ma ora come ora sono arrivato al punto di metter le cose in chiaro fin da subito... mi spaccio per fidanzato cosi evito qualsiasi fraintendimento. Il più delle volte si crea un bel legame, una bella scopa-amicizia, ci si diverte molto senza grossi sbattimenti, perdite di tempo e senza prendere in giro nessuno.

Logico che poi nella vita di tutti i gg sono un CACCIATORE... diciamo un cacciatore "anomalo" viso carino pulito sbarbato vesto casual e ti dirò di più... impazzisco quando sono le donne a mettermi gli occhi addosso.. ehehehe da cacciatore a preda e viceversa...

L'Adrenalina per come la intendi tu ... io l'ho vissuta SOLO coi Giochi di Ruolo... giochi a tema BDSM... ma quello è un'altro capitolo e coinvolge più la mente 24/7... 

Anche se per dirla tutta ... carino posato tranquillo all'inizio... poi col tempo faccio si che la persona si lasci andare e lasci condurre a me il gioco... fino a portarla a fare del* Rough Sex *


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Anche se per dirla tutta ... carino posato tranquillo all'inizio... poi col tempo faccio si che la persona si lasci andare e lasci condurre a me il gioco... fino a portarla a fare del* Rough Sex *


Per rough intendi due pizze sul culo o prorprio attitudine mentale?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Scusami se ti rispondo solo ora ... mi ero perso il tuo 3D...(la gente ha preso il mio 3D per cazzeggiare con frasi senza senso sui miei boxer... mah)*
> 
> Concordo sulla valvola di sfogo ... Se una donna viene da me e vuole fare SESSO, se grande e vaccinata e con le curve al posto giusto... chi sono io per dirle di NO, per farla ragionare etc.. sulla MORALE sulla vita ...la vita è una ed unica e non bisogna perdere tempo... le dò quello che cerca. PUNTO e ci divertiamo in due.
> 
> ...


Mi confermi che sei sempre tu quello che cerca una donna per un rapporto più stabile ? 
Perche dal tuo post non mi sembra chiaro


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per rough intendi due pizze sul culo o prorprio attitudine mentale?


Non ce la posso fare...


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Si ma non ti ho guardato come se fossi una specie in via d'estinzione dai!


Ambè...se lo dici tu! :condom:


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oddio, per ridere non stavo a guardar mica che gran bel culo hai postato! :coglione:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Oddio, per ridere non stavo a guardar mica che gran bel culo hai postato! :coglione:


E' il mio, le pizze al culo mi piaccono.
La diavola poi...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare...
> 
> View attachment 11919
> 
> View attachment 11920


 Ma che è? Un video del Piotta?


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare...
> 
> View attachment 11919
> 
> View attachment 11920



Muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' il mio, le pizze al culo mi piaccono.
> La diavola poi...


Notavo una certa somiglianza con quello che mi hai mandato ieri.

Deve avermi ingannato la pizza...mi ha distratto quella.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma che è? Un video del Piotta?


No un fotogramma di un mio video zozzo...
Distribuzione per visione privata only dopo richiesta scritta in carta bollata e controfirma per patto di discrezione.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> (al secondo campari siamo tutti un pò scusati...)


Vi basta poco però


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ambè...se lo dici tu! :condom:


In questo momento me ne servirebbero tre.
Di campari, no di pizze sul culo..


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dillo a me!
Non sai la vergogna quando mi hanno fatto il video! 

:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Notavo una certa somiglianza con quello che mi hai mandato ieri.
> 
> Deve avermi ingannato la pizza...mi ha distratto quella.


Le pizze ingannano sempre...
Soprattutto quelle di kamut.
Non vedi che è kamut?


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> In questo momento me ne servirebbero tre.
> Di campari, no di pizze sul culo..


Servo entrambe, su richiesta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Mi sta venendo il dubbio che Paolo sua vero:facepalm:


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le pizze ingannano sempre...
> Soprattutto quelle di kamut.
> Non vedi che è kamut?


Ma dai, anche uno sprovveduto noterebbe che è kamut!


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sta venendo il dubbio che Paolo sua vero:facepalm:



Perchè...mica siamo tutti racchi, alti 1.60, col pisello di 10 cm e balbuzienti. Basto io sul forum con simili fattezze.




C'è pure bella gente in giro, bruni.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma dai, anche uno sprovveduto noterebbe che è kamut!


La pizza con farina di kamut è buonissima  Tze Tze


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le pizze ingannano sempre...
> Soprattutto quelle di kamut.
> Non vedi che è kamut?





Leda ha detto:


> Ma dai, anche uno sprovveduto noterebbe che è kamut!



E io cosa sono...se non uno sprovveduto? :condom:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Concordo sulla valvola di sfogo ... Se una donna viene da me e vuole fare SESSO, se grande e vaccinata e con le curve al posto giusto... chi sono io per dirle di NO, per farla ragionare etc.. sulla MORALE sulla vita ...la vita è una ed unica e non bisogna perdere tempo... le dò quello che cerca. PUNTO e ci divertiamo in due.
> 
> Con la frequenza degli incontri cerco di conoscere meglio la persona e capire la sua situazione, il per come ed il perche si è arrivati a questo punto, mi interesso, la cerco la sento, mi rendo presente e disponibile e cerco di instaurare un rapporto unico e veritiero e vedo cosa riesco ad ottenere.
> 
> Mi viene normale esser amico amante confidente con talune persone, è la normalità nei rapporti di coppia, ma ora come ora sono arrivato al punto di metter le cose in chiaro fin da subito... mi spaccio per fidanzato cosi evito qualsiasi fraintendimento. Il più delle volte si crea un bel legame, una bella scopa-amicizia, ci si diverte molto senza grossi sbattimenti, perdite di tempo e senza prendere in giro nessuno.


Questo ti fa onore, comunque.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Servo entrambe, su richiesta.


Se pure contemporaneamente meglio ancora  
Comunque parentesi seria: sto cazzo di 50 sfumature ha fatto i danni :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Se pure contemporaneamente meglio ancora
> Comunque parentesi seria: *sto cazzo di 50 sfumature ha fatto i danni* :rotfl:


Esce (di nuovo, porca puttana) a San Valentino.
E già vedo il trailer un miliardo di volte al giorno grazie a immondi contatti fb.
Cancello tutte ste mentecatte, ma sicuro.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esce (di nuovo, porca puttana) a San Valentino.
> E già vedo il trailer un miliardo di volte al giorno grazie a immondi contatti fb.
> Cancello tutte ste mentecatte, ma sicuro.


Ah, ecco una buona lettura che potrei fare. 

Le sfumature.

Sia mai che diventi un puttaniere implacabile con un sol colpo!


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esce (di nuovo, porca puttana) a San Valentino.
> E già vedo il trailer un miliardo di volte al giorno grazie a immondi contatti fb.
> Cancello tutte ste mentecatte, ma sicuro.


Esce di nuovo? Il seguito? 
Si si tutte fomentate a farsi dare uno schiaffo a pecora così si che fai rough...


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Esce di nuovo? Il seguito?
> Si si tutte fomentate a farsi dare uno schiaffo a pecora così si che fai rough...


Sì il seguito. Orrore.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esce (di nuovo, porca puttana) a San Valentino.
> E già vedo il trailer un miliardo di volte al giorno grazie a immondi contatti fb.
> Cancello tutte ste mentecatte, ma sicuro.


già detto che ho trovato i libri carinissimi e il film una cagata immonda?


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ah, ecco una buona lettura che potrei fare.
> 
> Le sfumature.
> *
> Sia mai che diventi un puttaniere implacabile con un sol colpo!*


Se, buonanotte!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> già detto che ho trovato i libri carinissimi e il film una cagata immonda?


Ho letto il primo, film no visto seguiti no letti. Ogni volta che la tizia nominava la sua dea interiore mi veniva voglia di tirarle una sedia sulle gengive..
Lettura erotica che ho apprezzato invece Ann Rice coi Risvegli...!


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se, buonanotte!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


>


scusa se mi permetto
Già ti descrivi male ma hai anche due amiche che non ti fanno una gran pubblicità eh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> INDAGO
> Sulle motivazioni che portano una donna a TRADIRE ... (x l'uomo si sà ...l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde)
> Cosa fa scattare nel vostro cervello : "Ok ora basta" lo tradisco col primo che capita, che abbia un bel fisico e sia in boxer (eheheheh Scherzo!)
> 
> ...



Per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre capito che il movente al tradimento,e' il mio medesimo,ovvero voglia di cambiare aria ogni tanto.Non tanto sesso per sesso insomma.Solo una volta una mi disse chiaro e tondo che voleva solo divertirsi.Dal momento che aveva 30 anni ed era sposata da poco,mi fece un po'pena.
Concordo ,lontano dalle single che sono pericolose,mi e'bastato averne una anni fa'..ottimi amici tutt'ora,ma amanti meglio di no.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ho letto il primo, film no visto seguiti no letti. Ogni volta che la tizia nominava la sua dea interiore mi veniva voglia di tirarle una sedia sulle gengive..
> Lettura erotica che ho apprezzato invece Ann Rice coi Risvegli...!


Ehhhhhhh i Risvegli!!! 
:inlove:


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto
> Già ti descrivi male ma hai anche due amiche che non ti fanno una gran pubblicità eh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E che non lo so.
Mi danno il colpo di grazia, loro...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E che non lo so.
> Mi danno il colpo di grazia, loro...


Secondo me...te lo dico da donne, è una tecnica per far perdere l'interesse delle altre
shhhhhhhh (resti tra noi eh )


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me...te lo dico da donne, è una tecnica per far perdere l'interesse delle altre
> shhhhhhhh (resti tra noi eh )



Ma no...Ross è davvero quello scemo del giro.


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@lothar57*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre capito che il movente al tradimento,e' il mio medesimo,ovvero voglia di cambiare aria ogni tanto.Non tanto sesso per sesso insomma.Solo una volta una mi disse chiaro e tondo che voleva solo divertirsi.Dal momento che aveva 30 anni ed era sposata da poco,mi fece un po'pena.
> Concordo ,lontano dalle single che sono pericolose,mi e'bastato averne una anni fa'..ottimi amici tutt'ora,ma amanti meglio di no.


Si, voglia di novità, di sentirsi desiderate vive ... 
Un complimento appropriato ... un sorriso malizioso ...

A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...
Oh cavolo a proposito.. debbo scappare... stasera c'ho l'amante per dopo cena (non sto scherzando)
dalle 21 alle 23 circa ... e che vi debbo dire ragazzi... se il marito non la scopa da 4anni cosa dovrebbe fare sta pora crista di 49anni con un fisico da 35enne ? appassire ???


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, voglia di novità, di sentirsi desiderate vive ...
> Un complimento appropriato ... un sorriso malizioso ...
> 
> A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...
> ...


Vero eh, ste donne si accontentano di qualche complimento, di un sorriso.....  di un po' di cazzo.....
La vita in fondo è tutta qua.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, voglia di novità, di sentirsi desiderate vive ...
> Un complimento appropriato ... un sorriso malizioso ...
> 
> A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...
> ...


Da una che non fa sesso con il marito da 4 anni mi auguro che nessuno abbia mai detto una cosa simile di me
Ma probabilmente mi sono scelta sempre uomini migliori


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi confermi che sei sempre tu quello che cerca una donna per un rapporto più stabile ?
> Perche dal tuo post non mi sembra chiaro


Bè...logico che non la cerco qua, bensi nel mondo reale...
le mie esperienze mi hanno portato fin qua.
Se in futuro dovessi conoscere una ragazza per la quale perdere la testa....

Cancellerei dalla mia memoria tutto questo gran trasgredire, per dedicarmi solo a lei...


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, voglia di novità, di sentirsi desiderate vive ...
> Un complimento appropriato ... un sorriso malizioso ...
> 
> A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...
> ...


La stima degli anni dimostrati da questo fisico miracolato è fatta sulla base di parametri tecnico-scientifici coerenti?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Bè...logico che non la cerco qua, bensi nel mondo reale...
> le mie esperienze mi hanno portato fin qua.
> Se in futuro dovessi conoscere una ragazza per la quale perdere la testa....
> 
> Cancellerei dalla mia memoria tutto questo gran trasgredire, per dedicarmi solo a lei...


Io intendevo appunto nel mondo reale 

a me sembra che tu la testa la perdi pure per una donna ma hai quest'abitudine di perderla per le impegnate


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@spleen*



spleen ha detto:


> Vero eh, ste donne si accontentano di qualche complimento, di un sorriso.....  di un po' di cazzo.....
> La vita in fondo è tutta qua.


Un po' di cazzo serve...

Se la quantità di cazzo è pari a zero, dopo un po' se ne sente il bisogno...se la quantità è regolare e modesta aiuta...e se la quantita è smisurata la vedi camminare a mezzo metro dal pavimento tutte le mattine per andare al lavoro....

Non sono regole che ho dettato io... ma mi ci sono adeguato.

Non facciamo finta che non sia vero... il SESSO aiuta fisico e mente.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

*Grazie*

Io vorrei ringraziare pubblicamente Padre Paolo78 (sì, d'ora in poi lo chiamerò così in considerazione degli inviti al PERDONO dispensati ai cornuti in altra sezione di Tradinet). Con il suo intervento ha rianimato un forum a rischio di lento ed inesorabile declino. Che sia tutta opera del perfido Admin? Oppure, come suggerisce Brunetta, è l'unico personaggio reale qui dentro?


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da una che non fa sesso con il marito da 4 anni mi auguro che nessuno abbia mai detto una cosa simile di me
> Ma probabilmente mi sono scelta sempre uomini migliori


mah... non credo di aver offeso nessuno .. col mio commento !!! 
anzi le ho fatto i complimenti perche a 49anni avere un fisico da 30enne non è da tutti...
ma tanto ne si può offendere nè puo far i salti di gioia...l'anonimato è garantito.

le do quello che cerca e ci divertiamo in due...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io vorrei ringraziare pubblicamente Padre Paolo78 (sì, d'ora in poi lo chiamerò così in considerazione degli inviti al PERDONO dispensati ai cornuti in altra sezione di Tradinet). Con il suo intervento ha rianimato un forum a rischio di lento ed inesorabile declino. Che sia tutta opera del perfido Admin? Oppure, come suggerisce Brunetta, è l'unico personaggio reale qui dentro?


 Quindi io e te siamo ectoplasmi? 
Eh cacchio  me lo dici così :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> mah... non credo di aver offeso nessuno .. col mio commento !!!
> anzi le ho fatto i complimenti perche a 49anni avere un fisico da 30enne non è da tutti...
> ma tanto ne si può offendere nè puo far i salti di gioia...l'anonimato è garantito.
> 
> le do quello che cerca e ci divertiamo in due...


Sembra che fai beneficienza


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra che fai beneficienza


*p*eneficienza


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io intendevo appunto nel mondo reale
> 
> a me sembra che tu la testa la perdi pure per una donna ma hai quest'abitudine di perderla per le impegnate


*
Mi fanno più sangue è vero*... Impegnate in stile MILF con tailleur e tacchi... mora capello lungo ... e poi SVENGO o mi si crepa la LENTE !!! ahahahahah

far capitolare una donna sposata c'è più gusto... (un gusto tutto mio personale) ma diciamoci la verità ... chi siamo noi uomini per far capitolare una donna... eheheheh è la donna che DECIDE TUTTO

PS : Io non obbligo nessuna a salire sul giocattolo ... CHE SIA CHIARO...
le cose si fanno sempre in 2....


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io vorrei ringraziare pubblicamente Padre Paolo78 (sì, d'ora in poi lo chiamerò così in considerazione degli inviti al PERDONO dispensati ai cornuti in altra sezione di Tradinet). Con il suo intervento ha rianimato un forum a rischio di lento ed inesorabile declino. Che sia tutta opera del perfido Admin? Oppure, come suggerisce Brunetta, è l'unico personaggio reale qui dentro?


Mi divertiva più sarastro.
Questo già mi ha annoiato...


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Alla fine della fiera hai abbordato un pò tutto il forum. Viziosa.
> 
> Da me però ti sei tenuta alla larga...non te l'ho mai chiesto: ti avevano mandato mie foto inequivocabilmente cesse?
> 
> ...


Ho abbordato anche te. Ma non te ne sei accorto :facepalm:

I pupi stanno bene, ti salutano. Mi domando solo perché il più piccoletto abbia i capelli neri. Il papà era platino.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi io e te siamo ectoplasmi?
> Eh cacchio  me lo dici così :carneval:


Flambé cara, scusa ma che c'entriamo noi? Noi siamo un'altra cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *
> Mi fanno più sangue è vero*... Impegnate in stile MILF con tailleur e tacchi... mora capello lungo ... e poi SVENGO o mi si crepa la LENTE !!! ahahahahah
> 
> far capitolare una donna sposata c'è più gusto... (un gusto tutto mio personale) ma diciamoci la verità ... chi siamo noi uomini per far capitolare una donna... eheheheh è la donna che DECIDE TUTTO
> ...


Ma ti faranno più sangue perché sono impegnate, i rischi sono limitati


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Flambé cara, scusa ma che c'entriamo noi? Noi siamo un'altra cosa ��


Mi ero molto preoccupata  sono sensibile sto periodo


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*a farfalla... capiamoci...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra che fai beneficienza


Ho detto che ha un fisico da 30 enne... *ti sembra beneficienza *?
Io ne ho 38 direi che ci siamo... 

e poi trovo cosi ingiusto che non la scopi quello...
guarda te se una donna deve pregare il marito per scoparla... che assurdità.

Io gliel'ho detto più e più volte... fossi io tuo marito...
*(si possono scrivere le porcate ?) no vero ?*
vabbè ... 
era un qualcosa del tipo... 

appena entrata in casa non ti farei neanche finire la parola *Amore sono torn... 
*


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Un po' di cazzo serve...
> 
> Se la quantità di cazzo è pari a zero, dopo un po' se ne sente il bisogno...se la quantità è regolare e modesta aiuta...e se la quantita è smisurata la vedi camminare a mezzo metro dal pavimento tutte le mattine per andare al lavoro....
> 
> ...


Parli delle donne come di animaletti che rispondono a stimoli in modo meccanico e di "regole" sulla quantità di sesso e sulla ricerca di sesso che si avvicinano molto alle certezze che gli adolescenti si spacciano tra loro.
Le persone sono tutte diverse in reltà e cercano tutte cose abbastanza diverse, se comunque cerchi solo quello che possa soddisfare il tuo uccello, certo che lo trovi, non è un segreto che alle donne piaccia il cazzo.
Penso però che in fondo ti accontenti di poco.


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ero molto preoccupata  sono sensibile sto periodo


Ricordi quando nacque il nostro amore qui su Tradinet? Nel tuo avatar sfoggiavi un topless strepitoso.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ho abbordato anche te. Ma non te ne sei accorto :facepalm:
> 
> I pupi stanno bene, ti salutano. Mi domando solo perché il più piccoletto abbia i capelli neri. Il papà era platino.


Io son distratto, mi accorgo mai di niente.
Spera che papà platinum sia altrettanto svagato...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Ricordi quando nacque il nostro amore qui su Tradinet? Nel tuo avatar sfoggiavi un topless strepitoso.


Eh come no ... Ho due zinne, ehm tette, ehm seni ... Si ... seni che spaccano


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh come no ... Ho due zinne, ehm tette, ehm seni ... Si ... seni che spaccano



...............................


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Parli delle donne come di animaletti che rispondono a stimoli in modo meccanico e di "regole" sulla quantità di sesso e sulla ricerca di sesso che si avvicinano molto alle certezze che gli adolescenti si spacciano tra loro.
> Le persone sono tutte diverse in reltà e cercano tutte cose abbastanza diverse, se comunque cerchi solo quello che possa soddisfare il tuo uccello, certo che lo trovi, non è un segreto che alle donne piaccia il cazzo.
> Penso però che in fondo ti accontenti di poco.


LOGICO e SCONTATO che non mi accontento solo del Sesso....


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh come no ... Ho due zinne, ehm tette, ehm seni ... Si ... seni che spaccano


[video=youtube_share;gOS9BdhebQM]https://youtu.be/gOS9BdhebQM[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ...............................


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh come no ... Ho due zinne, ehm tette, ehm seni ... Si ... seni che spaccano


Ma non c'è un moderatore in questo forum? Il linguaggio sta diventando scurrile


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;gOS9BdhebQM]https://youtu.be/gOS9BdhebQM[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl:Non esattamente così però :rotfl::rotfl:


un attimom seria : non riesco a capire come si riesca a non avere problemi di postura e articolari con un seno così :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma non c'è un moderatore in questo forum? Il linguaggio sta diventando scurrile ��


Ancora no


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io vorrei ringraziare pubblicamente Padre Paolo78 (sì, d'ora in poi lo chiamerò così in considerazione degli inviti al PERDONO dispensati ai cornuti in altra sezione di Tradinet). Con il suo intervento ha rianimato un forum a rischio di lento ed inesorabile declino. Che sia tutta opera del perfido Admin? Oppure, come suggerisce Brunetta, è l'unico personaggio reale qui dentro?


Padre Paolo 78 ahahahah
Ho solo scritto ciò che penso realmente. ..
spero di non averlo offeso....


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Non esattamente così però :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> un attimom seria : non riesco a capire come si riesca a non avere problemi di postura e articolari con un seno così :singleeye:


Ok, solo un attimo. Per queste problematiche potremmo chiedere a Padre Paolo78.


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io son distratto, mi accorgo mai di niente.
> Spera che papà platinum sia altrettanto svagato...


Oddio, sta frase in qualità di donna mai sentita. Sapevo che poteva succedere il contrario, ma però..
Annamo bene, annamo.

Altro che campari, qua vado dagli albanesi sotto casa a ritirare il mio tanicozzo di grappa mensile.
Ed è la volta buona che paparino ottiene l'affidamento.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oddio, sta frase in qualità di donna mai sentita. Sapevo che poteva succedere il contrario, ma però..
> Annamo bene, annamo.
> 
> Altro che campari, qua vado dagli albanesi sotto casa a ritirare il mio tanicozzo di grappa mensile.
> Ed è la volta buona che paparino ottiene l'affidamento.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti seguo a ruota: mi sto avvinazzando in modo indegno.

Se c'è da rigare la macchina al biondo, ci si va in notturna belli ciucchi!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Ricordi quando nacque il nostro amore qui su Tradinet? Nel tuo avatar sfoggiavi un topless strepitoso.


E io? :incazzato:


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> LOGICO e SCONTATO che non mi accontento solo del Sesso....


E perciò cosa cerchi? Grattatina dietro le orecchie?  Un po'di compagnia?  Unicorni rosa? (@ipazia ti potrebbe raccontare molte cose sugli unicorni rosa...  )
Forse cerchi nei posti sbagliati, dalle persone sbagliate, o meglio, probabilmente trovi quello che chiedi, non ti sembra?
O sei così bravo da lasciare un ricordo indelebile della tua straordinaria personalità? :mrgreen:
O forse ancora preferisci pensare che oltre al pisello interessi altro? Certo che si, se magari una è o si sente sola come un cane, ma io al tuo posto preferirei essere conosciuto e apprezzato in situazioni meno strettamente legate al bisogno urgente di soddisfare libidinose esigenze.
Comunque oh, se a te va bene così, in fondo non cambia niente per nessuno. Come ti hanno già detto è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo.


----------



## ipazia (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Scusami se ti rispondo solo ora ... mi ero perso il tuo 3D...(la gente ha preso il mio 3D per cazzeggiare con frasi senza senso sui miei boxer... mah)*
> 
> Concordo sulla valvola di sfogo ... Se una donna viene da me e vuole fare SESSO, se grande e vaccinata e con le curve al posto giusto... chi sono io per dirle di NO, per farla ragionare etc.. sulla MORALE sulla vita ...la vita è una ed unica e non bisogna perdere tempo... le dò quello che cerca. PUNTO e ci divertiamo in due.
> 
> ...


...i tuoi boxer hanno distratto anche te 

sono d'accordo, come ti dicevo, ognuno sa quel che cerca e trova quel che cerca...

la Lei cerca una valvola di sfogo, e la trova...

A te piace essere *anche *una valvola di sfogo, e trovi chi ti "usa" come tale

Voglio dire, l'importante è essere tutti d'accordo e che le aspettative non siano illusorie...basta dirselo chiaramente, senza fare troppi giri, secondo me...

Che confondere le aspettative, e gli immaginari che ne derivano, con la realtà fa un gran casino...e finisce che si confondono i piani...e allora la Lei/Lui che cerca valvola di sfogo si convince d'aver trovato l'ammmore e chi gradisce essere valvola di sfogo si convince a sua volta che l'essere valvola di sfogo è condivisione e percorso....

E poi non ci si capisce più...e le aspettative diventano attese, e le attese diventano richieste...spesso impossibili...

E, parer mio, non sono situazioni piacevoli a quel punto...che non le si domina più e si ingigantiscono cose che prese grandezza naturale hanno tutta un'altra portata...

Nella mia esperienza sono sempre stata molto attenta a questi meccanismi, semplicemente. 
La bolla ha anche questa funzione. 

E' una forma di ancora alla realtà. Sapere da dove si viene e dove si sta andando.

E quando ero la traditrice ho sempre fatto attenzione che i miei amanti non confondessero i piani. 
La stessa attenzione l'ho messa quando ero quella con cui si tradiva. 

In entrambi i casi il Lui della situazione perdeva di affidabilità quando iniziava a percorrere quella china, che è scivolosa...e il piacere di essere un posto del piacere per quanto mi riguarda deve essere ben presente. 

Se ciò che si cerca è il piacere, compreso il piacere di essere valvola di sfogo, allora i confini io credo debbano essere netti. 
Se così non è, la situazione diventa semplicemente inaffidabile...e da piacere diventa facilmente un modo per trovare destabilizzazione e confusione...
E questo riguarda il trovare quello che non si cerca...e non sempre è piacevole trovare quello che non si cerca :carneval:

Quanto all'adrenalina..mah...non sono molto d'accordo invece...dipende più che altro da CHI si è, che dal gioco che si fa...per me almeno

Se è il gioco ad essere il fulcro, e non i giocatori, a me di adrenalina non ne sale...i ruoli poi mi annoiano, velocissimamente e mi vien più desiderio di una sigaretta che del giocare...

Perchè cacciatore anomalo?  Voglio dire, un cacciatore se non è sporco, con la barba incolta e puzzolente e vestito mimetico, non è un cacciatore? 

Non penso che i cacciatori abbiano una divisa...non pensi? 


E poi, ma cosa significa quel "faccio sì"? ...mi ha incuriosito...

io ci ho collegato il tuo piacere dell'essere valvola di sfogo e quindi punto di fiducia non come piacere per il piacere ma come piacere funzionale al raggiungimento di altro, ossia quel faccio sì che col tempo...ma magari sbaglio...


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2016)

Che sia un altro allevatore di unicorni rosa?


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò cosa cerchi? Grattatina dietro le orecchie?  Un po'di compagnia?  Unicorni rosa? (@ipazia ti potrebbe raccontare molte cose sugli unicorni rosa...  )
> Forse cerchi nei posti sbagliati, dalle persone sbagliate, o meglio, probabilmente trovi quello che chiedi, non ti sembra?
> O sei così bravo da lasciare un ricordo indelebile della tua straordinaria personalità? :mrgreen:
> O forse ancora preferisci pensare che oltre al pisello interessi altro? Certo che si, se magari una è o si sente sola come un cane, ma io al tuo posto preferirei essere conosciuto e apprezzato in situazioni meno strettamente legate al bisogno urgente di soddisfare libidinose esigenze.
> Comunque oh, se a te va bene così, in fondo non cambia niente per nessuno. Come ti hanno già detto è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo.


NON MI PIACE essere messo con le spalle al muro....
accalappiato  (diciamo)
ora come ora NON MI PIACE.
Accalappiato/Obbligato 

Preferisco conoscere....


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *le motivazioni... uhmmmm
> *
> allora di *"J"* la coetanea SPOSATA ... posso dire che cercava un nuovo incontro essendo iscritta su di un sito di scambisti, ma un'incontro con gente di testa. Ridendo e scherzando le ho sempre sottolineato il fatto che aveva accettato di uscire con me solo quando misi la foto del mio "pipino il breve" su quel sito come foto profilo...e lei naturalmente ha sempre negato ahahahah. Dopo i primi incontri di SESSO ho scoperto essere una fedifraga di professione (prima di me altre 3 o 4 relazioni extra-coniugali stabili per lei era normale, non ci trovava nulla di grave). le motivazioni ? uhmmm secondo me la vita famigliare di coppia le è sempre stata un po' stretta e ricercava nel sesso la giusta evasione, un nuovo compagno amico confidente etc.. e con me ha trovato fin da subito terreno fertile (eheheheheh) una valvola di sfogo un complice ed un gran ascoltatore. Mi ha sempre ribadito il concetto che il rapporto con suo marito (col quale ci aveva fatto due figli) era arrivato ad essere più un rapporto fraterno che amoroso di coppia. Tradiva il marito per il piacere di fare sesso, non per fargli del male o lederlo. A lei piaceva farlo e lo faceva e non ci vedeva e non ci vede nulla di male. Adesso è rimasta un'amicizia, anche se ogni 3x2 ci scorniamo. Diciamo che dopo 4anni e togliendo la componente sesso, ho iniziato a conoscere la mia POLLA, è solo una cara persona un po' (molto) SOLA, che ha voglia di chiacchierare e di sentir una persona vicina. Abbiamo tentato di chiudere 1.000 volte, ma sinceramente sotto sotto, non voglio perdere questa conoscenza ... è una cara persona.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, voglia di novità, di sentirsi desiderate vive ...
> Un complimento appropriato ... un sorriso malizioso ...
> 
> A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...
> ...


In effetti...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io vorrei ringraziare pubblicamente Padre Paolo78 (sì, d'ora in poi lo chiamerò così in considerazione degli inviti al PERDONO dispensati ai cornuti in altra sezione di Tradinet). Con il suo intervento ha rianimato un forum a rischio di lento ed inesorabile declino. Che sia tutta opera del perfido Admin? *Oppure, come suggerisce Brunetta, è l'unico personaggio reale qui dentro*?


Sicuramente è credibile e questo mi basta.
Non tutti possono essere d'accordo su quello che scrive o sul modo in cui vede determinate situazioni, ma pone un punto di vista differente - anche se molto diffuso - da altri ben più rappresentati sul forum e questo nutre il confronto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


Minchia.
Non ho capito una cippa.
Troppe lettere dell'alfabeto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> eh lo so. è uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno lo deve pur fare. (cit.)
> 
> certo che con quell'avatar sei più di ispirazione per l'altra sponda, eh.


:rotfl:
Vero!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...


Un benefattore.
E lo dico sul serio. Ce ne fossero...


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un benefattore.
> E lo dico sul serio. Ce ne fossero...


ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahah


 He poi oh, parliamoci chiaro.
Fare il benefattore delle milf è pure usurante a lungo andare.
Dovrebbero dare una specie di pensione, uno sconto sugli integratori, sui preservativi...insomma.
Aiutiamo sti boy toy, e che cavolo!


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

*Mi riprendo il mio 3D*

Mi riprendo il mio 3D



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto questo splendido forum e approfitto per chiedervi cosa ne pensate della mia situazione (cercherò di sintetizzare).
> 
> ...


E le vostre ESPERIENZE ???


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, voglia di novità, di sentirsi desiderate vive ...
> Un complimento appropriato ... un sorriso malizioso ...
> 
> A volte capitano quelle che non vengono scopate per bene e allora bisogna metterci rimedio...
> ...


io non so perché ma questo mi ricorda da morire Verdone in "un sacco bello"

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io morirei. C ho la pressione bassa.


Tempo di venire e te ne vai all'aldilà


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente è credibile e questo mi basta.
> Non tutti possono essere d'accordo su quello che scrive o sul modo in cui vede determinate situazioni, ma pone un punto di vista differente - anche se molto diffuso - da altri ben più rappresentati sul forum e questo nutre il confronto.


Gentilissimo ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

*Brav**



Tebe ha detto:


> He poi oh, parliamoci chiaro.
> Fare il benefattore delle milf è pure usurante a lungo andare.
> Dovrebbero dare una specie di pensione, uno sconto sugli integratori, sui preservativi...insomma.
> Aiutiamo sti boy toy, e che cavolo!


ahahahahahah


----------

